# Fenix PD30, PD20, LD10 and LD20



## Oddjob (Sep 10, 2008)

Just saw PD30 and PD20 on 4sevens site. I haven't seen any talk of these. I like the tailcap design. What does "humanized design" mean?:thinking:


----------



## Budman231 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*

Pretty Cool Lights !!


----------



## jzmtl (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*

I'm guessing they are the replacement for p3d and p2d, they don't look as sleek.

And there's the replacement for l1d.
|
V


----------



## divine (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*

There's an LD10, too.


----------



## jchoo (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*

I like that the button isn't fully shrouded and the knurling is definitely a nice touch. I don't care either way on the anti-roll feature, but I suppose that's a plus for some people.


----------



## divine (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*

I was taking pictures of a P3D yesterday... and the thing wouldn't stay still. It rolled everywhere but where I wanted it to be. =\


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*

They look fairly good.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*

Finally anti roll feature! :thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*



Oddjob said:


> What does "humanized design" mean?:thinking:


My guess is that "ergonomic design" got lost in translation.


----------



## Ctrain (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*

I really like the new look!:thumbsup:


----------



## divine (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*



Oddjob said:


> What does "humanized design" mean?:thinking:


The picture with Humanized Design highlighted lists:
-Smoother press-button with U-shaped tail
-Convenient and practical with bigger lanyard ring hole
-Better grip with rhombic knurling


I know a lot of people have been requesting more knurling...

*edit* The beamshots on the picture with newly designed reflector highlighted makes it look like they are more throwers. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## kavvika (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*

Yes! Now _those_ are some *good* looking lights. Offer a Q2-5A emitter, and I'm sold!


----------



## Oddjob (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*



greenLED said:


> My guess is that "ergonomic design" got lost in translation.


 
That's exactly what I thought.


----------



## Marduke (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*

LD20 also
https://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_65&products_id=362


----------



## Ctrain (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*

I think I'll pre-order... eghhh


----------



## qip (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*



Marduke said:


> LD20 also
> https://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_65&products_id=362






YES i just wished the whole body had that middle knurl but that will do...i hope these are compatible with old Lxd bodies this way i can just get the 1


----------



## shakeylegs (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I'm a big fan of fenix lights and it's interesting to see these models evolve but I can't say it's enough to reel me in for a purchase. In fact, there is such a flood of similarly featured lights on the market that I'm just sitting back and watching - waiting for the next substantive technological evolution to occur.


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I approve. I like the anti-roll design, and the knurling. I'm guessing the guts are the same, but I do like the changes.


----------



## jrmy0641 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Well now my plain old l2d is obsolete and I have to buy a new one!


----------



## yalskey (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

These look awesome! I can really see the design improvements.

I love the new anti-roll feature... I hate the rolling of my fenix lights.

I like the knurling, but wish there was a bit more... especially around the head for changing modes.

The tail cap redesign is really tactic-cool looking.

Very sleek and techno-remix looking. Makes the previous models look plain jane and under-designed.

Too bad they couldn't upgrade the emitters to R2 or P7's or something a notch better than what they had before.

I also like the lower low settings.

I wonder if the PD30 can use 18650 protected or not.

The only thing I would like to see that I haven't is a removable pocket clip for these models.

Overall, I'm excited.


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Fenix has done more to drain my wallet than any other manufacturer, and thats saying a lot.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



yalskey said:


> To bad they couldn't upgrade the emitters to R2 or P7's or something a notch better than what they had before.


 
Ditto, they look great. Love the changes. But wish they would have upgraded the emitter.


----------



## youreacrab (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



powernoodle said:


> I approve. I like the anti-roll design, and the knurling. I'm guessing the guts are the same, but I do like the changes.




check the output #s and the runtimes the guts are not the same


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

They look pretty nice! 

Too bad I just got an L1D Q5. :ironic:

For a Premium, I would have really liked to have seen an R2. I know, I know, not much better.


----------



## youreacrab (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

please tell me they've fixed that annoying whine.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*



Marduke said:


> LD20 also
> https://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_65&products_id=362


 

I like the lower low.

* General Mode: 9 lumens (71hrs) -> 47 lumens (13hrs) -> 94 lumens (5hrs) -> SOS 
* Turbo Mode: 180 lumens (2hrs) -> Strobe


----------



## Hitthespot (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Oddjob said:


> What does "humanized design" mean?:thinking:


 
These are different than the Alien Designs. Jeeeez, I thought everyone new that. 

On a more serious note I hope all the old body tubes still fit or I'm not going to be real happy. I've got a L1D tube and an L2D tube. I was waiting for a replacement P2D to replace the one I burned up.

Bill


----------



## Nikx (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I would also like to point out the old versions (P2D, L1D, etc) all got an aprox 5$ price cut 

So I am actually very happy, because I was going to order a P3D earlier, but I didn't get around to it, and now when I do order it, it'll be less :twothumbs


----------



## 276 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



powernoodle said:


> Fenix has done more to drain my wallet than any other manufacturer, and thats saying a lot.



Agreed !!!!!


----------



## TONY M (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Interesting new lights.
Really they do not seem like a huge step up but rather slight changes to the existing design which I am grateful for.


----------



## etc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*



Woods Walker said:


> I like the lower low.
> 
> * General Mode: 9 lumens (71hrs) -> 47 lumens (13hrs) -> 94 lumens (5hrs) -> SOS
> * Turbo Mode: 180 lumens (2hrs) -> Strobe



Still too many modes. Need low, mid and turbo, plus sos/strobe (maybe)


----------



## nzgunnie (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*



etc said:


> Still too many modes. Need low, mid and turbo, plus sos/strobe (maybe)



I agree, almost. No strobe, no SOS, just low mid and high.

My favourite small light is my original L1P. It's modded to low and high.

I got one of the newer lights (can't remember exactly which one...it went straight back to LH) and really didn't like the UI and all the modes.


----------



## bgiddins (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*



Woods Walker said:


> * General Mode: 9 lumens (71hrs) -> 47 lumens (13hrs) -> 94 lumens (5hrs)



Now why can't they release something like the TK20 with just those 3 levels and runtimes?

"FENIX can you hear me"?


----------



## jupello (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*



divine said:


> *edit* The beamshots on the picture with newly designed reflector highlighted makes it look like they are more throwers. I guess we'll have to wait and see.



Oh no, I really hope that's not true 
They should put some R&D money into variable focusing optics.. or at least offer a choice for floody or throwy reflector. 

But LD20 looks a lot better than L2D, so I'm eagerly waiting for some reviews with comparison beamshots between LD20 and L2D :thumbsup:


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*



etc said:


> Still too many modes. Need low, mid and turbo, plus sos/strobe (maybe)


 
Yea I could do without SOS. Strobe is kinda fun however...But not needed.


----------



## TONY M (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*



etc said:


> Still too many modes. Need low, mid and turbo, plus sos/strobe (maybe)


I'd still like a lower low and ideally a slightly lower medium perhaps but I'm getting picky here.


----------



## MSI (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*

I don't care much for the SOS and Strobe modes, but I really like the bezel twisting to switch function set.

I would like function set one to be:
low-low (1lm) - low (10lm) - medium (100 lm) - turbo.
And function set two to be:
turbo - medium (100 lm)

The above wish list was for PD30. I also wish they made a 3 cell version.


----------



## Stephan_L (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Hi everybody, 

I just saw the new models and you know what ... I am thinking about ordering a PD30! You know, my wife is going to kill me ... but who cares! 

OK, there was no big new desing, but it's OK. Fenix has two very good series with the PxD and the LxD series. As long as they are constantly evolving within these series, it's just fine for me. 

I like the new anti-roll desing. Now I will be able to lay the flashlight in the car without crawling underneath the seats later, in order to search my light :shakehead.
As I have a P3D Premium 100 (max brightness: 200 lumens) I think 20 lumens more would be just fine. 
Also I guess that the new tailcap design allows me better access with gloves on. 
Also the new beezel design looks nice, not too much, but nice and with style. 

As they wrote, "push button tailcap switch", this does not mean, it has momentary on? As I understood the text, it still is a reverse clicky, right? 
And - for gods sake - there is still no memory mode! *Fenix, THANK YOU FOR THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

A last question @4sevens: 
I wrote to Fenix time by time, concerning things, they could do to optimize their lights. On the output things (low >10lumens, mid <60 lumens) they did some things, that I asked for. 
One point I was writing all the time was the frequency of the strobe. I asked them to raise the frequency from 8 Hz up to 12 - 13 Hz. Do you have any information, if they raised up the frequency? - Thank you! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## Sector7 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



powernoodle said:


> Fenix has done more to drain my wallet than any other manufacturer, and thats saying a lot.


 

It looks like just some nice cosmetic changes....not enough right now to make me pull the trigger and replace my L1D/L2D Q5s...draining my wallet yet again. I'll wait for the LD10 v2.0

I wonder if the anti-roll surface protrudes too much to allow smooth insertion of current commercial holsters? :thinking:


----------



## vincebdx (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

No compatible with 18650 :mecry:
No R2 :mecry:
No cree xp-e without black donut :mecry:

Only new design and a low, very low :shakehead


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

*sigh* well atleast their trying...

id perfer knruling on the body also on all of them.

the pd20 looks ugly now.....

i'd probably only get the ld20...because is has knurling on the body...

well big improvements on the anti roll thing, but it looks like all flashlights have the same anti roll hexagon design....kinda getting played out. 

over all i like the new imrpovements...


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I wonder if there will be an exchange policy for some of us who recently purchased the "OLD" model for these new ones... 
:lolsign:


----------



## BabyDoc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



5.0Trunk said:


> I wonder if there will be an exchange policy for some of us who recently purchased the "OLD" model for these new ones...
> :lolsign:


 
Don't hold your breath waiting!


----------



## Cemoi (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Looking at the tail design, I'm afraid they won't be very stable when tail standing. Put it on a table, then don't touch it and don't even touch the table...
Three contact areas - instead of two - would have made them more stable.


----------



## IcantC (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Oh thank you! I was on the fence for a E1B, but like the PD20! I hope it works with a RCR since the E1B is finicky with RCRs.


----------



## Helmut.G (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I don't get the sense of the PD30 modes:
"General Mode: 9 lumens (65hrs) -> 70 lumens (8hrs) -> 117 lumens (4hrs)"
why did they set the med so high, the light would be much more useful with 40 or 50 lumens


----------



## Crenshaw (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

hmmmm, i dont really see what the big improvement is?

i guess they finally have the knurling and the "grippier" design everyone is looking for....oh well, at least it means i can finally get a P3D at a discount....:devil:

Crenshaw


----------



## mskerritt7 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Hmm. These lights look pretty good. Fenix seems to have an aversion to knurling, but this is a start. At least the anti-roll feature on the head can be used to switch to turbo, a better design than the older models.


----------



## cbubu (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

A clip would have been great ... may be for the next step 
Regards,


----------



## etc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



vincebdx said:


> No compatible with 18650 :mecry:
> No R2 :mecry:
> No cree xp-e without black donut :mecry:
> 
> Only new design and a low, very low :shakehead



That's it. Just a cosmetic upgrade, nothing of any substance.


----------



## techwg (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

They look great, i may buy one, but can someone tell me what is so much better about the circuit? And what is the impact of a new reflector, more out the front lumens?


----------



## Marduke (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Looking at the beamshots, it appears they have redesigned a smooth reflector to virtually eliminate the "Cree rings". However, I would still wait for the reviews.


----------



## techwg (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Original P3D Q5:
General Mode: 12 lumens (65hrs) -> 53 lumens (13hrs) -> 120 lumens (4.8hrs) -> SOS


New PD30:
General Mode: 9 lumens (65hrs) -> 70 lumens (8hrs) -> 117 lumens (4hrs) -> SOS

Do you see something enhanced here? Err... the old one gave 120 lumens for almost 5 hours, the new one only gives 117 lumens for ONLY 4 hours... Whats enhanced about that? and as someone else said, where the hell did the medium go? Only reason i carry my P3D Q5 anymore, is simply because i use the 53 lumens, since i use RCR i need power, but also runtime. So, what now, i have to switch to a light with a medium which sucks batteries dry, and the only alternative is super low mode? What ? Am i missing something here, please tell me im just confused, and set me straight...


----------



## LED-holic (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Sector7 said:


> It looks like just some nice cosmetic changes....not enough right now to make me pull the trigger and replace my L1D/L2D Q5s...draining my wallet yet again. I'll wait for the LD10 v2.0
> 
> I wonder if the anti-roll surface protrudes too much to allow smooth insertion of current commercial holsters? :thinking:


 Good post.


For those of who have the recent L2D / L1D Q5s, this is not a compelling enough of an upgrade unless one just likes change for the sake of change.

However, I applaud these new products. Any new products / changes are welcome, so buyers have more choices. Those on the fence regarding the LxD or PxD series should really go for the LDxx and PDxx lights and enjoy them. 

Great job Fenix.


----------



## Thujone (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Underwhelming, but nice looking.


----------



## Bobpuvel (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

They look mad good!
If i hadn't just bought a tk11 and an e01, I would get one... but I did.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

That's fecking up!


----------



## MatNeh (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Any chance there will be a 10% pre-order coupon code offered for these?


----------



## bhds (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*



nzgunnie said:


> I agree, almost. No strobe, no SOS, just low mid and high.
> 
> My favourite small light is my original L1P. It's modded to low and high.
> 
> I got one of the newer lights (can't remember exactly which one...it went straight back to LH) and really didn't like the UI and all the modes.



My thoughts exactly. As far as I can tell Fenix is just putting more lipstick on the pig.:ironic:


----------



## Lite_me (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*



bhds said:


> My thoughts exactly. As far as I can tell Fenix is just putting more lipstick on the monkey.:ironic:


That should read, lipstick on the pig!


----------



## mchlwise (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Thujone said:


> Underwhelming, but nice looking.



Yep. 

Minor cosmetic changes. They're nice, but nothing earth-shattering, and certainly not enough to induce me to replace what I've got. 

:shrug:


----------



## nelstomlinson (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Nice, if you like that sort of thing.

I'd like to see some more non-digital Fenixes. 

How about an L0T? That is, single AAA, twist the head one way for low, the other way for high, maybe 10 and 100 lumens, respectively? Don't get hung up on those numbers: it's the interface concept that matters.

How about a P1T? Single CR123, twist the head one way for low, the other way for high, off in the middle, again?

If they had reasonable efficiency and were just a little bit cheaper than the digital wonders, I'd buy at least one of each.


----------



## bhds (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*



Lite_me said:


> That should read, lipstick on the pig!


But monkeys are cuter! http://www.truveo.com/IBC-Root-Beer-Ad-Rough-Morning-2/id/1954491434


----------



## Thujone (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



nelstomlinson said:


> Nice, if you like that sort of thing.
> 
> I'd like to see some more non-digital Fenixes.
> 
> ...




Its a nice thought, but I think in reality the light would be problematic. Assuming you are talking threaded then you would have to have extremely nice threads for it to not have enough give to activate by jiggling the head. Along those lines I would rather see tight off, 1/4 turn to low, another to high.


----------



## Confederate (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Nah, I'm not impressed. Just more of the same. I saw my Q5 P3D next to my previous P3D and it wasn't worth the upgrade, at least to me. And when I compared my old L2D to my new Q5 L2D, I chose to carry the older. Why? For no other reason that I preferred the olive color and the blaze orange switch cover to the black Q5. If I can't readily see the difference in throw and spill (and I could, but it was minor), the stats don't mean much. 

That said, Fenix has never disappointed me as a product. I don't even care if it rolls (that's why God made rocks); but I was very disappointed in the Solarforce L2 R2. It wasn't nearly as bright as I expected. Purty, though. But again, Fenix has never disappointed me.


----------



## White_Shadow (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Oddjob said:


> Just saw PD30 and PD20 on 4sevens site. I haven't seen any talk of these. I like the tailcap design. What does "humanized design" mean?:thinking:




how does the PD30 compare to my L2D? i see the turbo mode it ~40 lumens brighter


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I'm very impressed. I like change, but not just change just for the sake of novelty. I'm glad the lights retained their Fenixness. They seem to have made several improvements in the basic functions of the light. The improved light will reportedly have better run times, and higher levels of light. Personally, I will withhold judgment until I see some independent reviews. The beam shots do look much better, but I want to know if the throw is still respectable.


----------



## Sector7 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



White_Shadow said:


> how does the PD30 compare to my L2D? i see the turbo mode it ~40 lumens brighter


 
the PD30 uses 2x 3v CR123s and your L2D uses 2x 1.5v AAs just as the P3D turbo will have more lumens then your L2D...


----------



## MatNeh (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

So will the bodies interchange like the L1D, L2D, P2D?


----------



## Aaron (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

What kind of runtime can be expected in a PD20 (P2D for comparison) with an RCR123? I'm thinking about one, but I've never used anything with RCR123's in it before. Also, does anyone know if these new models have reverse polarity protection?


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

so basicly the changes are cosmetic and adjustment to medium mode, or are they using the same circuit and just revised the specs for accuracy?


----------



## qip (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

they lowered the output on all levels except turbo ...which means much increased runtimes and very little output drop...for example,L2D medium you wont see much difference from 53 lumens drop to 47 but the runtime should increase by at least another hour or 2 , very nice gains...you figure on low with an L91 we might hit or go over a 100 hours


----------



## MWClint (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

i wonder if you can lego these with the p2d/l2d/l1d :naughty:


----------



## daveman (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I'm quite surprised to see these upgrades just when the MC-E is about to hit the market (Cutter).

I had suspected Fenix was holding out for the MC-E on their next upgrades for the multi-cell lights (P3D, TK11); with these upgrades hitting the market now, I don't think Fenix will roll out anything with the MC-E to compete with SF or the cheap P7 lights from DX this year.

If SF can let out the Optimus or Invctus this year, they will be the winner of the lumen war for the first time in 2 years!  No more bragging rights (for the little it's worth) for Fenix.


----------



## jackson5 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*



nzgunnie said:


> My favourite small light is my original L1P. It's modded to low and high.


Is there a write up somewhere on this mode?

Thanks


----------



## sol-leks (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

WOW


----------



## abvidledUK (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



5.0Trunk said:


> I wonder if there will be an exchange policy for some of us who recently purchased the "OLD" model for these new ones...
> :lolsign:



It's called "Marketplace" !


----------



## abvidledUK (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*



jackson5 said:


> Is there a write up somewhere on this mode?
> 
> Thanks



Solder a ≈6.8Ω resistor across the tail switch, and twist on/off, switch to change levels


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



MWClint said:


> i wonder if you can lego these with the p2d/l2d/l1d :naughty:



Or Lego with the LD10/LD20/PD20?


----------



## gallagho (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

>One point I was writing all the time was the frequency of the strobe. I >asked them to raise the frequency from 8 Hz up to 12 - 13 Hz

I doubt they will, they would be sued by epileptics!

From Wiki

"Strobe lighting can trigger seizures in photosensitive epilepsy. Thus, most strobe lights on sale to the public are factory-limited to about 10-12 flashes per second in their internal oscillators"


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Confederate said:


> Nah, I'm not impressed. Just more of the same. I saw my Q5 P3D next to my previous P3D and it wasn't worth the upgrade, at least to me. And when I compared my old L2D to my new Q5 L2D, I chose to carry the older. Why? For no other reason that I preferred the olive color and the blaze orange switch cover to the black Q5. If I can't readily see the difference in throw and spill (and I could, but it was minor), the stats don't mean much.
> 
> That said, Fenix has never disappointed me as a product. I don't even care if it rolls (that's why God made rocks); but I was very disappointed in the Solarforce L2 R2. It wasn't nearly as bright as I expected. Purty, though. But again, Fenix has never disappointed me.



Perhaps you had more recent L2D CE and P3D CE editions? My L1D/L2D CE was 1.25 years old, and I could easily tell the difference with the Q5. It even out threw it despite the OP reflector.


----------



## Snipe315 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Well I've EDC'd a L1D for several months now and love it.

Simple and reliable operation with a good mix of low and high intensity outputs.

I will probably get the new LD10 once it comes out (you can never have too many lights).

:naughty:


----------



## techwg (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Nobody see the difference in lumens and runtime being worse on high?


----------



## cbubu (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

The difference of lumens could be due to the switching of Fenix from led lumens to torch lumens ... (?) the E20 and TK20 lumens values seem to be torch lumens (compared personally to surefire output). That could explain the feeling of downgrading of the the couples output/runtime (?)
Regards,


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



techwg said:


> Nobody see the difference in lumens and runtime being worse on high?



I noticed that too... I think the L1/L10D was the same, but worse with the L2D/L20D. I wonder if the run times are actual or calculated.


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



techwg said:


> Nobody see the difference in lumens and runtime being worse on high?



Maybe they just corrected the turbo runtime to be more realistic. Not much L2Ds had really 2.4 hours runtime with ni-mh...


----------



## qip (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



techwg said:


> Nobody see the difference in lumens and runtime being worse on high?




im pretty sure theres no difference as even the old L2d didnt hit 2.4h on nimh,it hits 1:50-2 hours so they updated it on LD20 which is more accurate description


----------



## UpChUcK (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*



etc said:


> Still too many modes. Need low, mid and turbo, plus sos/strobe (maybe)



Actually, I'd prefer just another mode with low -> med -> hi (no SOS or stobe).


----------



## Stephan_L (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Hi everybody, 

I am still looking forward for these lights. For me, they are well optimized! 

@ gallagho:



> I doubt they will, they would be sued by epileptics!
> 
> From Wiki
> 
> "Strobe lighting can trigger seizures in photosensitive epilepsy. Thus, most strobe lights on sale to the public are factory-limited to about 10-12 flashes per second in their internal oscillators"


 
Yes, strobe in a rate from 5 Hz up to about 25 Hz can cause photosensitive seizures. I researched some time ago. It is called the Bucha-Effect. 
There are different opinions about the frequency, where most people react to the strobe. But majority says: 12 - 15 Hz. 

As I am using my lights as a leo, I would like to have a strobe, that irritates an aggressiv suspect as much as possible to support my further actions (or the actions of my partner). Therefor I am looking for a light, wich can strobe at 12 - 15 Hz. 

I know, that this is not a toy for little kids. But that's right for every high-end flashlight due to damage, that can be done to the eyes just by shining into the eyes. 
If used with attention and under the right circumstances, I have no problem to see such lights used by LEO and Security! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## jag-engr (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



MWClint said:


> i wonder if you can lego these with the p2d/l2d/l1d :naughty:


 
Exactly what I was thinking. The new bezels don't impress me, but I do like the new tailcaps — I think this would work great on one of my P2T legos.

_____________________________________________

On another note,...

Fenix or NiteCore or somebody needs to make a forward clicky flashlight with the following sequencing:

*Bezel tightened: Turbo (150 lumens±)*
*Bezel loosened: Low (2 or 3 lumens) > Med (25/45 lumens) > High (100 lumens) — optional*
*The medium would be 25 lumens if there is a high mode or 45 if there is only a low and medium.*

*No Strobe, no SOS, and no driving the LED on Turbo to the point that it is limited to 15 min of runtime by the heat generated!*

*With the bezel tightened down, the light could be a pure tactical light with full momentary on capabilites, and with the bezel loosened, it would have ability to switch through two or three levels with one hand. This would give the user the best of the P2D and L2T formats combined.*


----------



## kurni (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Nothing exciting <yawn>

Just some improvements; no new technologies.


----------



## jackson5 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

LOL... well that figures, I held off on purchasing an L2D because it did not have knurling and/or anti-roll. Finally gave in and ordered a premium one which was received early this week. It's already tried to roll off the work cart twice, finally ended up putting it in box on top of the work cart so it would not take a dive. Now they come out with knurling and anti-roll...

Oh well, maybe later I'll order the new version and put it in the tool box to see if it can unseat the mighty G2 or Inova Bolt as my most productive lights.


----------



## JermsMalibu (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I personally really like the new bezel on them. It's not agressive so it won't cause damage to anything but it will let you know if the light is on when placed bezel down. It's much better than a completely smooth bezel in my book. I also really like that they implemented the anti-roll feature. It's quite annoying when the lights keep rolling away from where you put them (as in not shining at what you intended them to shine at). Nice job Fenix.

Edited to add: I also find it nice that they have reverse polarity protection. I've never personally put the batteries in backwards but it's nice to have that protection there in case I (or someone else using the light) accidentally do some time.


----------



## richardcpf (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Is there any big change other than the design? Brightness, HA, runtime, regulation, etc. Compared to P2d and P3D. 

Just ordered a P2D last week but this new one definetly looks better with that tactical-ish design.


----------



## techwg (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



richardcpf said:


> Is there any big change other than the design? Brightness, HA, runtime, regulation, etc. Compared to P2d and P3D.
> 
> Just ordered a P2D last week but this new one definetly looks better with that tactical-ish design.



I love the design, and i got conformation from fenix that they come with new secure holsters now with a flap... So thats great news. AND so i am told that the PD20 can use RCR, however im waiting for clarification as to if it will keep the modes with RCR. I worry about the reflector, are they too throwy with less spill? Are they too spilly with no definable throw?


----------



## Burgess (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Well, i totally *love* my old, original (P4 bin) version
L2D-CE, from 18 months ago.


This new model will be even brighter, and have a Lower low.


Nice job, Fenix. Glad to see yer' trying.

:thumbsup:


Seems that* some* flashlight mfgs. simply
rest on their laurels.


_


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



yalskey said:


> I like the knurling, but wish there was a bit more... especially around the head for changing modes.
> 
> The tail cap redesign is really tactic-cool looking.


 
Hi Yalskey,

I really agree with you here. The biggest disadvantage with my L1D is the slipperyness, and that I sometimes found it difficult to change between turbomode and general mode because the slipper surface. More knurling (and around the head) would be a true upgrade of the new models. 

I would also wish the tail cap was tactical with momentary-on function.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Tomcat! (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Hmm, not for me. I'll keep my L2D and P3D Rebels until a more significant technology leap comes along. Ironically the new anti-roll collar will work against me on a PD30. The slick P3D body is great for quick-draw at work as the holster on my belt sits behind my hip and the torch is so easy to deploy or return without having to see the holster. I've got so used to wedging the wrist strap under the body to stop it rolling if needed that the gain wouldn't justify the loss of the draw for me, but I do see the value if you work on sloped surfaces a lot.

What I really hope Fenix will release is a push on diffuser the same size as the red filter, not that silly 'lady toy' design. That will help people who want a lower low. I swapped my non-work EDC P2D R100 to a Novatac 120P specifically to make use of my existing SF filters and diffuser. Glad to hear about the cover flap holsters.


----------



## TONY M (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Tomcat! said:


> I'll keep my L2D and P3D Rebels until a more significant technology leap comes along.


 +1 
Although the new range look like minor improvements over the previous models there is nothing groundbreaking it seems.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I am waiting for a Fenix 4xCR123 tactical flashlight in the range of 400+lumens...
Or maybe better a 3 cell version of the TK10 with around 300 lumens?

Regards, Patric


----------



## Stephan_L (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Hi everybody, 

once again my questions to all those, who have connections to Fenix: 

Has the frequency of the strobe been raised up? Or is it still 8 Hz? If it is raised up, what's the actuall frequency? 

Btw: 
Some said, they want a lower low or a lower medium or a higher high or even 400+ lumens for their torch. But these new ratings on general mode are just fine for me and for my work! 

As time goes by, I am more and more looking forward for the release. 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



techwg said:


> I love the design, and i got conformation from fenix that they come with new secure holsters now with a flap... So thats great news. AND so i am told that the PD20 can use RCR, however im waiting for clarification as to if it will keep the modes with RCR.



That would be cool to use regular RCR with the PD20.

I recently got some LiFePO4 3.2 14500's for my L1D and it is awesome. :twothumbs 
It might be nice to be able to use regular LiIon, they are easier to find (but more dangerous).

I'm not sold on the holster flap - I might have to order a few spares of the older style. They aren't going anywhere in it, and it's much more convenient to not have to open a flap to get the light. Some say they are cheap, but I find them perfectly functional. An improvement would be the ability to carry a spare cell.


----------



## fluke (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

LD20 Smooth or Textured ???


----------



## Ritch (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

The PD20 looks damned pretty. I'd like to see a forward clicky and a memory function for the last level. But this will stay a daydream.


----------



## BabyDoc (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



kurni said:


> Nothing exciting <yawn>
> 
> Just some improvements; no new technologies.


 
1+. Am I the only one who isn't impressed with the improved design? OK, so it won't roll (mine never did anyway, with a lanyard attached), but why didn't they put knurling on the head of the light since it is a twisty for some functions? Now, a real improvement would be lithium rechargables being usable and running all modes, wouldn't it? Will anybody even be able to perceive a 2 lumen difference in the low? A real low, would also been a winner, but no, we didn't get that, either. 

Don't get me wrong, Fenix is a great light for its durable build, efficiency, maximum brightness and throw, but why are they so conservative when it comes to offering anything else? Why aren't they answering Novatac, NiteCore and LiteFlux who seem to be more forward thinking when it comes to light features, design, and even beam quality? Perhaps they can't and still maintain the long runtimes and brightness, and simple interfaces for which Fenix is best known. Or maybe Fenix wishes to maintain their niche as the Hondas of the light world. (Remember Honda's old claim: "We build them simple".) Yet, even SureFire, long holdouts on programmable lights, now have a few models with memory, or soon will, if the Optimus ever arrives.

We owe Fenix an awful lot for some great products that they have introduced in the past at affordable prices. I have enjoyed with anticipation almost everyone of their new releases, and the discussions and reviews that insued here on CPF. However, I really don't understand why they have discontinued what have become classics for the sake of introducing something "new". Don't take me wrong as they did Obama, when he said, "if you put lipstick on a pig, it is still a pig". INMO, the slight cosmetic changes Fenix has made, really don't really change these lights into something new, or do they?


----------



## Jarl (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Personally I don't like the new lights that much. The scalloped head is handy, but the tailcap is worse (as if my L2D isn't unstable enough already!) and the hexagonal anti-roll is just plain ugly and inelegant. The knurling means they've lost the smooth, easy draw that I liked them for. I think I'll pick up an old one on the marketplace, because they're really good middle of the road lights. Not too complex, not too large, good brightness for every situation.


----------



## Budman231 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



TONY M said:


> +1
> Although the new range look like minor improvements over the previous models there is nothing groundbreaking it seems.


 
+2 Agree. Not enough change to make me want one... My P2D R-100 and EX10 live on..


----------



## Lite_me (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



BabyDoc said:


> 1+. Am I the only one who isn't impressed with the improved design?


Nope! I agree with you. The new design looks like a step backwards to me. It reminds me of a light that might be from a cheaper, less refined manufacturer trying to make an impression with ...a look. I just don't happen to care for it. 
Just my opinion. :ironic:


----------



## SilentK (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Now i must decide to go for the olight t20 premium or a pd30. i wonder if the pd30 can take rcr123a like the p3d? i like the higher high and the multi li-ion capability of the olight though. or i can be a real cpf'er and buy both. :twothumbs


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



BabyDoc said:


> 1+. Am I the only one who isn't impressed with the improved design? OK, so it won't roll (mine never did anyway, with a lanyard attached), but why didn't they put knurling on the head of the light since it is a twisty for some functions? Now, a real improvement would be lithium rechargables being usable and running all modes, wouldn't it? Will anybody even be able to perceive a 2 lumen difference in the low? A real low, would also been a winner, but no, we didn't get that, either.



I just did a outdoors test of 'a real low' with my little L1, because I am often tempted to pick up another EDC light for that purpose from other forum posts.

And I can't find it being particularly useful, IMHO. :thinking:

I can see the ground immediately in front of me, but that's about it. It's not that much better than no light and night adapted vision. 

I can see the use for it in the Zombie Apocalypse. TEOTWAWAKI (The End Of The World As We All Know It). If there is no battery manufacture anywhere in the world, and Zombies have overrun the planet, then I better damn well stretch out my batteries as far as I can. Other than that, well, I'm not that damn cheap. A cycle on my rechargeable cells costs less than a penny.

The L1 went back into my stash of kinda neat, but never used lights.


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Gator762 said:


> I just did a outdoors test of 'a real low' with my little L1, because I am often tempted to pick up another EDC light for that purpose from other forum posts.
> 
> And I can't find it being particularly useful, IMHO. :thinking:
> 
> ...


It's not surprising that peoples needs/opinions will widely vary, but how one person can see the low-low as indispensable another sees as unnecessary. 

I'm in the opposite camp and I won't consider a new light for EDC unless it has an extremely low setting which I have only found on the D10 and Jet-I Pro IBS.

Since you found the low unusable on the L1, you may be surprised to hear that I found the low on my L1D too bright. Same goes for my beloved L0D Q4.

Now that I know they can make an extremely bright light with the ability to go down to just above the threshold of darkness, it's no longer an option for me, but a top priority!


----------



## brucec (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



BabyDoc said:


> 1+. Am I the only one who isn't impressed with the improved design?



I also agree. While I like the lightly scalloped bezel, the rest of the new design features don't quite mesh well together. Just too many different kinds of design elements that don't flow well together. Looks like the classic series after assimilation by the Borg.


----------



## Hans (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



kaichu dento said:


> I'm in the opposite camp and I won't consider a new light for EDC unless it has an extremely low setting which I have only found on the D10 and Jet-I Pro IBS.
> Since you found the low unusable on the L1, you may be surprised to hear that I found the low on my L1D too bright. Same goes for my beloved L0D Q4.



I totally agree. I really like the Fenix lights, but I definitely want to have a *really* low low setting. There are many situations where having too much light is just as bad as having no light at all. The low of my LOD Q4 is still far too bright for my liking, even my old Arc AAA is too bright for many applications. That's one of the reasons why I still like my old HDS so much, they've got an extremely low low. On my HDS I use something like 0.08 lumen quite a lot ...  I've got to look at the D10 though. Sounds like it's an interesting little light.

Hans


----------



## Jarl (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

The thing I love about my D10 is that low is high enough to be fine without dark adapted vision, but low enough to be fine when you wake up in the middle of the night and need a light. Perfect, IMO


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Jarl said:


> The thing I love about my D10 is that low is high enough to be fine without dark adapted vision, but low enough to be fine when you wake up in the middle of the night and need a light. Perfect, IMO



Curious about the nutrition for some of you guys... Smokers or Vitamin A deficient? 

In the middle of the night I don't need a light, I can see just fine to go to bathroom, get a drink, whatever.

Get some Vitamin A pills or eat carrots.


----------



## Stress_Test (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Gator762 said:


> Curious about the nutrition for some of you guys... Smokers or Vitamin A deficient?
> 
> In the middle of the night I don't need a light, I can see just fine to go to bathroom, get a drink, whatever.
> 
> Get some Vitamin A pills or eat carrots.



Hey now, some people just naturally have worse or better night vision than others! :shrug:

In a typical group of people in the dark, I'm usually the one stumbling over everything and cursing, and hitting my head on stuff. Or I WAS, until I started carrying a flashlight! The final straw was at work last year stumbling around in a blacked-out basement. Apparently my 3 other co-workers could see well enough from the (dim!) light of a distant room, but I couldn't see jack! Now I always carry a light at work, and pretty much anytime I go anywhere too :thumbsup:


----------



## Lite_me (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Gator762 said:


> Curious about the nutrition for some of you guys... Smokers or Vitamin A deficient?
> 
> In the middle of the night I don't need a light, I can see just fine to go to bathroom, get a drink, whatever.
> 
> Get some Vitamin A pills or eat carrots.


Wait till you're older, then get back to us.


----------



## Marduke (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Gator762 said:


> Curious about the nutrition for some of you guys... Smokers or Vitamin A deficient?
> 
> In the middle of the night I don't need a light, I can see just fine to go to bathroom, get a drink, whatever.
> 
> Get some Vitamin A pills or eat carrots.



And some of us prefer to sleep in a room as dark as possible.


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Lite_me said:


> Wait till you're older, then get back to us.



Already there! :ironic:

Marduke and Stress_Test:
Maybe I'm born lucky? I used to camp a lot when I was younger, and even being way out in the boonies could see in the woods under the moonlight. I find the electronic displays in the clocks, devices and appliances along with moonlight give me enough light to see.

I mention the smoking and A, because smoking effects night vision, and poor night vision is one symptom of vitamin A deficiency. I eat fairly healthy and don't smoke.


----------



## Sector7 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I hope Fenix is taking notes from all the responses on this thread, like getting rid of that awful whine from electronics...and perfecting the product to the point of making it plausible to justify emptying our pockets!


----------



## Lite_me (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Lite_me said:


> Wait till you're older, then get back to us.





Gator762 said:


> Already there! :ironic:


 You might be already there, but I'll bet you're not yet here.


----------



## TONY M (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Gator762 said:


> In the middle of the night I don't need a light, I can see just fine to go to bathroom...


You obviously are not a guy!  My bathroom has no windows and at night it is totally dark and I need some source of light to see what I am aiming for. :candle: I just don't need 10 lumens - 1 or less is fine.


----------



## Sector7 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

whats all the fussing about, some people just see more or less light and some people have more or less light in there house. :candle:


----------



## Jarl (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Gator762 said:


> Curious about the nutrition for some of you guys... Smokers or Vitamin A deficient?
> 
> In the middle of the night I don't need a light, I can see just fine to go to bathroom, get a drink, whatever.
> 
> Get some Vitamin A pills or eat carrots.



I live in the country. No ambient light from street lights/cars. No constant on lights in my room (like from displays, chargers, etc). If you can see when there are 0 photons entering your eyes, then fair enough. I can't 

In fact, I find it tricky to get to sleep when there is any ambient light. Thin eyelids!


----------



## Crenshaw (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Gator762 said:


> In the middle of the night I don't need a light, I can see just fine to go to bathroom, get a drink, whatever.


ahhh, but youre missing the whole point....

Crenshaw


----------



## nelstomlinson (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Thujone said:


> Its a nice thought, but I think in reality the light would be problematic. Assuming you are talking threaded then you would have to have extremely nice threads for it to not have enough give to activate by jiggling the head. Along those lines I would rather see tight off, 1/4 turn to low, another to high.



I think that to make it work, you wound need a separate tail cap, which would screw off for battery changes. The head would have to be fixed. I think you could do that without adding significantly to the length of the light.

Since this reply is going to be separated by several pages from my original post, I'll add that I was proposing a non-digital light with an interface of ``turn the head one way for low, the other way for high, with off in the middle''. ``Off, low, high'' would work just fine for me, too.

What I really want to see from Fenix is something like the L1T in 1xAAA and 1xCR123 sizes. I'm looking for non-digital, simple, efficient and reasonably priced.


----------



## youreacrab (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



nelstomlinson said:


> What I really want to see from Fenix is something like the L1T in 1xAAA and 1xCR123 sizes. I'm looking for non-digital, simple, efficient and reasonably priced.



The P2T already exists (L1/2T head with P2D body+tail). 

Now what we really need is to see a P3T.


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



nelstomlinson said:


> I think that to make it work, you wound need a separate tail cap, which would screw off for battery changes. The head would have to be fixed. I think you could do that without adding significantly to the length of the light.
> 
> Since this reply is going to be separated by several pages from my original post, I'll add that I was proposing a non-digital light with an interface of ``turn the head one way for low, the other way for high, with off in the middle''. ``Off, low, high'' would work just fine for me, too.
> 
> What I really want to see from Fenix is something like the L1T in 1xAAA and 1xCR123 sizes. I'm looking for non-digital, simple, efficient and reasonably priced.


I would like to see Fenix able to use the basic interface that Bushnell lights use, where the head has click points for each setting. One of the nicest feeling switching systems I've used, the main change I would make from the way the Bushnells work would be to allow the head to turn in either direction, with high to the right, low to the left.

They could allow as many switching options as they wanted, while allowing 2 mode only fans to simply turn right or left and only access high/low.
Those of us liking more options could keep turning; I would like 2 levels to the right, 2 to the left, and the additional strobe/sos to have an additional resistance to access, compltely on the opposite side from the off position.

I'd buy it! :thumbsup:


----------



## brightnorm (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Based on published specs, IMO Fenix has taken a step backward; the PD30 appears to be an inferior performer to the P3D, at least for my purposes. Please note that this is a personal opinion, not a put-down of the new light.

A quick review of brightness/RT specs: 

PD30
9L - 65hrs
70 L - 8hrs
117L - 4hrs
220L - 1.5hrs

P3D
12L - 65hrs
53L - 13hrs
120L - 4.8hrs
215L - 1.8 hrs

Brightness perception: According to many posts on CPF, a change of approx. 20% is necessary before human vision perceives a difference, except in direct A-B comparison.

9L/12L +33% or -25% 
70L/53L -24% or +32%
117L/120L +2.5% or -2.5%
220L/215L -2.3% or 2.3%

The biggest differences between the two lights occur at the two lowest levels. Since RT at level 1 is identical I'd rather have the P3D's 3 "free" lumens.

Level 2
PD30's lumen advantage here is mitigated by a runtime penalty of 5 hours

Level 3 
Essentially equal lumens but the P3D gives you 48 more minutes

Level 4
Same situation, with another 48 minute advantage for the P3D.

In terms of brightness intervals, I personally prefer the P3D's 12-53-120-215 to the PD30's 9-70-117-220 because of the smoother graduation of levels, compared to the new light's very large jump from level 1 to level 2, along with a significantly less visible change from level 2 to level three.

When it comes to "anti-roll" the P3D's Lanyard is much more effective than the PD30's faceted sides, and if you put a lanyard on your PD30 (as most CPF'rs will do) what is the point of those facets?

(OTOH I can see the value of anti-roll facets on LEO lights which are rarely lanyarded, and often placed down on a slanted surface).

I am also concerned about the candle mode stability of the P30D, as suggested by the website photo. Hopefully that will not be an issue.

If the new reflector projects a more useful beam, that would be a welcome advance, but I have found the recent VLOP reflectors to be an excellent compromise between throw and spill, and prefer the slight emphasis in favor of throw.

The roughened tailpiece is a step in the right direction, but a more grippable body would be even better.

Brightnorm


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

PD20
General Mode: 9 lumens (35hrs) -> 47 lumens (6.5hrs) -> 94 lumens (2.6hrs) -> SOS 
Turbo Mode: 180 lumens (1hrs) -> Strobe 

P2D
General Mode: 12 lumens (30hrs) -> 55 lumens (5.5hrs) -> 107 lumens (2hrs) -> SOS
Turbo Mode: 180 lumens (1hr) -> Strobe

The PD20 shaves off a few lumens, probably too few to notice. In exchange, it provides significantly longer runtimes.

If it had a smooth reflector I'd get one. I'll wait until those are available.


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Ask I've mentioned before, I believe these are the same circuits.
The slightly reduced numbers are just Fenix being more conservative.
It's not really a step back. I think with the improved reflectors, the
hotspots should be more intense. I will definitely report when they roll in
before the end of the month.


----------



## cbubu (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



cbubu said:


> The difference of lumens could be due to the switching of Fenix from led lumens to torch lumens ... (?) the E20 and TK20 lumens values seem to be torch lumens (compared personally to surefire output). That could explain the feeling of downgrading of the the couples output/runtime (?)
> Regards,


I agree with 4sevens  The output/runtimes just seem to be more realistic 
Regards,


----------



## brightnorm (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



4sevens said:


> Ask I've mentioned before, I believe these are the same circuits.
> The slightly reduced numbers are just Fenix being more conservative.
> It's not really a step back. I think with the improved reflectors, the
> hotspots should be more intense. I will definitely report when they roll in
> before the end of the month.


 
This test confirms the new figure, at least for maximum setting. Fenix's figure now seems even more conservative. I'm glad they have decided to provide accurate figures.

Brightnorm

Chart by Chevrofreak


----------



## Stephan_L (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Hey everybody, 

end of september is coming closer ... I took a closer look on the descriptions @ fenix-store.com about the PD30. 

When it is about knurling, there you can read: 


> ... respectively, *rhombic knurling on body and tail gives the flashlight better grip. *...


 
You can find that, when looking at fenix-store on the details about the PD30 and click on the lower right picture at the bottom of the page. 

NOW, 
if you take a look at the pictures, you will only see knurling on the tailcap! But no knurling on the body! 

@ 4seven: Was there just a mistake, when the text was written, or have there been changes of the body after the pictures were taken? 

I am going to buy a PD30 anyway! But I would like knurling on the body! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## IMSabbel (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Well, nothing groundbreaking here. 
But it think thats not really the point of these lights.
They are just PxD /LxD version 1.1
Not targeted as replacements for owners of the original, but a refresh to reposition the lights compared to the competitors.


----------



## squaat (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



IMSabbel said:


> Well, nothing groundbreaking here.
> But it think thats not really the point of these lights.
> They are just PxD /LxD version 1.1
> Not targeted as replacements for owners of the original, but a refresh to reposition the lights compared to the competitors.



+1 that's what i'm thinking too.

Though this new reflector has me intrigued. Just got to play with a tk20 and wow does it throw, yet the spill is still quite usable. Now i realise the PxD/LxD heads are smaller, but I'm really hoping they throw a bit further than the old textured heads.


----------



## Jackyl (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I just sold my smooth reflector P3D-CE and bought an olive P3D-Q5 today with, I assume, an OP reflector. Then I find this thread...hahaha. I think if the run times are actually the same, I'd rather have the PD30. My biggest complaint was no knurling, no anti-roll, and no way to tell which end was which while in my pocket. More often than not I'd try to press on the glass.

BTW, according to Fenix-Store: "The strobe is speeded to 15Hz."

...so are we thinking the circuitry is the same but with more accurate specs? How do you explain the big difference in the "medium" setting? Sounds like the first couple of batches will have the "optimized", but OP reflectors as well. I sure would prefer olive, but that too is unconfirmed still.

Lots more pics here: http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-pd30.html


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Jackyl said:


> I just sold my smooth reflector P3D-CE and bought an olive P3D-Q5 today with, I assume, an OP reflector.


Dang. I've been looking all over trying to find somebody who wants to sell a P3D-Q5. And you had a smooth one, which is even better. The early bird gets the worm again.


----------



## Jackyl (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

It was a CE...how about a WE D26 P4 drop-in instead? 

I'm thinking the tail cap does look less stable, but it wasn't that great to begin with...maybe this is even improved by clearing the button more. Also, I didn't like that I couldn't set it down on the bezel and have light shine through...it would completely darken it out. I think it's a good trade off for me, since I'd be more apt to doing that than using it as a "candle". I'll settle for black if I have to, even if it does cost $10 more than the P3D. I keep seeing a ship date of 9/30...is that typically the ship date from overseas or from the dealer?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Maybe I'll wait to see what people say about the PD30 before I get a P3D. I am in the minority that prefers a smooth reflector. However, maybe the PD30 will have enough throw with the OP reflector.


----------



## Jackyl (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Supposedly they're working on a smoothy too.


----------



## Flic (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

FYI Art, Lighthound still has P3D Q5 smooth in stock (HA Black).


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Thanks for the tip Flic.


----------



## mikochoco (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

That would be interesting to know if the PD30 support better the turbo mode.

remember the warning about turbo mode with P3D Q5...


Does the Jetbeam Jet III pro ST can be compared to PD30 and P3D Q5 ?

Which one would you choose?


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Jackyl said:


> ... My biggest complaint was no knurling, no anti-roll, and no way to tell which end was which while in my pocket. More often than not I'd try to press on the glass. ...


 
You might want to try the PEU body on the P3D, in my opinion it does as much to improve the P3D as the new PD30 does. It provides some knurling on the body, provides anti-roll, and allows you to figure out front-from-back in the dark. For my hands it make the P3D 100% better. 

After not having the P3D out for a while (in coat pocket) during the summer, I pulled it out again to prepare it for the season. After playing with lots of new great lights over the summer, I can say the P3D is still an awesome light, and it still holds up against the newer competition. The PEU tube though really really makes it for me.

Still Loving P3D!

Side note: ...noticed today how the Olive Hardcoat on my P3D was 100 times better (thicker, more even, darker, less color mismatch between parts) than that on the L2D. Did Fenix start skimping on the anodizing after they first released the Olive on the P3D? The L2D Olive looks more like the old Natural, except the tail-cap that looked more Olive.


----------



## GeneralTsao (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

It'd be a pity to discontinue the P3D and P2D some people preffer smoother lines that are friendlier to pockets as EDC. 
The new lights looks pretty nice hopefully they come up with different colours. The hex body is kind of new, it reminds me those olympic hex bars for weightlifting they sure feel great in the hands although i'd preffer something round.


----------



## lumenlover2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

WHERE IS THE POCKETCLIP ? 

DARN


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



lumenlover2 said:


> WHERE IS THE POCKETCLIP ?
> 
> DARN



Right here only $1.99.
Yes, you can use it to clip any size Fenix to the top of your pants pocket.


----------



## lumenlover2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Art Vandelay said:


> Right here only $1.99.
> Yes, you can use it to clip any size Fenix to the top of your pants pocket.


 
That`s not a real clip and you know that !


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



lumenlover2 said:


> That`s not a real clip and you know that !


It works. Just try it. It is the most discreet clip ever. You can't see the flashlight at all when you use it. To put it on, just clip it to the top of your pants pocket. The spring in the clip keeps the clip secure. To remove it just squeeze and lift the clip in one motion. It is very secure. If you try to pull the light out by just pulling on the flashlight the clip pulls up into the pocket like a hook and the flashlight is attached to your pocket even tighter. The pivot attached to a small ring allows it to move with you, when walking or sitting down or doing anything else. You may even forget you have a flashlight clipped to your pants pocket, it's that comfortable. Just try it. You won't be sorry. You don't have to buy a clip. You got one for free when you bought your Fenix.


----------



## lumenlover2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Art Vandelay said:


> It works. Just try it. It is the most discreet clip ever. You can't see the flashlight at all when you use it. To put it on, just clip it to the top of your pants pocket. The spring in the clip keeps the clip secure. To remove it just squeeze and lift the clip in one motion. It is very secure. If you try to pull the light out by just pulling on the flashlight the clip pulls up into the pocket like a hook and the flashlight is attached to your pocket even tighter. The pivot attached to a small ring allows it to move with you, when walking or sitting down or doing anything else. You may even forget you have a flashlight clipped to your pants pocket, it's that comfortable. Just try it. You won't be sorry. You don't have to buy a clip. You got one for free when you bought your Fenix.


 

I know and the first thing I did was throw it away because it is heavy and pretty cheaply made. repalced it with a photon "clip". What I`m talking about is a REAL clip to carry it most importantly on a hat brim.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



lumenlover2 said:


> I know and the first thing I did was throw it away because it is heavy and pretty cheaply made. repalced it with a photon "clip". What I`m talking about is a REAL clip to carry it most importantly on a hat brim.


It would be nice to be able to clip it to the bill of my cap. That's one of the many things I like about my Surefire L4.


----------



## carrot (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I'm pretty annoyed that Fenix has chosen to re-release stuff that's been around for ages instead of pushing the envelope like they used to. Looks like when Nitecore swooped in and ate their lunch with the SmartPD's they just gave up.


----------



## lumenlover2 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



carrot said:


> I'm pretty annoyed that Fenix has chosen to re-release stuff that's been around for ages instead of pushing the envelope like they used to. Looks like when Nitecore swooped in and ate their lunch with the SmartPD's they just gave up.


 
+1 

they have to offer more then that to be on top. Wonder if they will start offering the pxd heads with the warm white q2 led. That would make me buy one! Or a good pocketclip. Or a P2D which can take 3,7 V rechargables without loosing modes.... they have alot to improve and more important things then cosmetic changes although i like em.


----------



## squaat (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



carrot said:


> I'm pretty annoyed that Fenix has chosen to re-release stuff that's been around for ages instead of pushing the envelope like they used to. Looks like when Nitecore swooped in and ate their lunch with the SmartPD's they just gave up.



I see it as an "refresh" to their core line of products rather than something totally new. If you don't think there is a reason to upgrade then don't. I'm not even sure that I'll upgrade, but the new smooth reflector has me intrigued. If it's anything like the tk20's smooth reflector then it will be quite awesome.

Recently Fenix gave us the e20 and the tk20 which were totally new. Actually for them to release a product update so quickly after the tk20 is pretty impressive in my books. There are also those rumors that the L0D is going to get some special treatment soon. For mine incremental improvements are always welcome... though my wallet and my wife disagree.


----------



## brunt_sp (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I couldn't resist it. I've got a PD30 on order to go on my PEU 3X123 body. Hopefully the forward clicky internals will go in the PD30 tailcap.


----------



## Jackyl (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Just got a P3D-Q5 to "replace" my first run P3D-CE. I like the OD finish...pretty well done and doesn't look as "cheap" as the black to me. Also like the "improved" on/off button, but would prefer black over orange. My CE had a smooth reflector but this one has the OP. It might be in my head, but it doesn't seem to throw like the smoothy. Also, "turbo" mode doesn't seem to be as dramatic as the CE. Overall I'm happy with it, but it probably wasn't worth replacing the CE...now to get a PD30.


----------



## kts (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



carrot said:


> I'm pretty annoyed that Fenix has chosen to re-release stuff that's been around for ages instead of pushing the envelope like they used to. Looks like when Nitecore swooped in and ate their lunch with the SmartPD's they just gave up.


 
Maybe Nitecore ate Fenix lunch for 1 month, while the PD was new and the hype was on. 

But Nitecores PD-lights is far away from being as reliable as Fenix, I wouldnt trust a Nitecore smartPD, with all the different switching and ramping issues, and certainly not after seing this thread :thumbsdow

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/208460


----------



## etc (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



kts said:


> Maybe Nitecore ate Fenix lunch for 1 month, while the PD was new and the hype was on.
> 
> But Nitecores PD-lights is far away from being as reliable as Fenix, I wouldnt trust a Nitecore smartPD, with all the different switching and ramping issues, and certainly not after seing this thread :thumbsdow
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/208460




Same here.

FYI, I had two Fenix L2D-CE failures. It's the older nonQ5 version.

First, two weeks into ownership, about a year ago -- the damn thing quits working. I thought it was the switch, tried a new one, no go.

Obviously something internal to the engine, to the head.

Second Fenix L2D-CE one last 1 year. Just recently the engine failed again. This time more bizarre, it flickers, changes modes by itself and then cuts off. I even have a youtube video of it. Obviously another driver/engine issue. I shorted the switch, does the same thing. 

I won't get a Fenix for mission-critical hardware... 

Not for the 3rd time, unless they made drastic revisions to the driver, which I have no knowledge of.

I was going to get that D20 Nitecore, now I am having doubts.

This 2AA/CR2 UltraFire lite I have from DX has terrible threads.

Might look into Olight but I wonder if it's just the same thing. These cheap foreign lites are disposable like Kleenex. No last quality year after year. You are supposed to buy more and more, with the newest module, when the old one stops working.

Just get a SureFire. Actually I am not even sure (Pun Intended) that my Surefire 9P even qualifies as a SureFire anymore with the M60 Malkoff module, but it seems to be *at least* as reliable as the incan modules, and actually more so. I haven't seen any issues reported with M60 and my M*g Malkoff is real reliable.


----------



## carrot (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



kts said:


> Maybe Nitecore ate Fenix lunch for 1 month, while the PD was new and the hype was on.
> 
> But Nitecores PD-lights is far away from being as reliable as Fenix, I wouldnt trust a Nitecore smartPD, with all the different switching and ramping issues, and certainly not after seing this thread :thumbsdow
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/208460


Fenix has plenty of issues too. Neither Fenix nor Nitecore are perfect but I think Nitecore's offerings are better. For the record, I carry neither.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Etc, check out this post. From the way you described that, and your videos, it might be the battery protection, which triggered at too low of a current threshold.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2609777&postcount=41

There are other posts like it in that thread. I have also seen it with my own eyes.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/206186

This may not apply to your situation. It would be good news if it did. All you would need are new batteries and/or a new charger.


----------



## Federal LG (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I like the new Fenix models.

I like it doesn´t have memory mode, I like the new overall design (specially the tailcap), and I like that still have the Strobe mode.

The only useless mode for me is the SOS mode.

Way to go Fenix! I´ll probably get one of that new LD20 and a PD20! :twothumbs


----------



## etc (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Art Vandelay said:


> Etc, check out this post. From the way you described that, and your videos, it might be the battery protection, which triggered at too low of a current threshold.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2609777&postcount=41



I tried many cells, including ones which work well in other lites. There is something in the driver.


----------



## Stephan_L (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Hey Federal LG, 

just the same with me! 

I own a P3D and I am very satisfied with this light. After the purchase, I wrote an email to 4sevens (via fenix-store.com) and another to fenix. 

I told them the way I am using this light (on duty) and asked for some changes (lower low, higher medium, faster strobe). And you know what? Almost everything was picked up with the new PD30! 

OK, when I asked for a low underneath 10 lumens, I did not really think of 9 lumens, but ... OK, 9 is underneath 10! (my fault)
Also I asked for a medium of higher than 60 for general observation in darkness: Here we go with 70 lumens (also I was thinking about 80)! 
And last but not least I asked them to rise the frequency of the strobe in order to use the Bucha effekt. The old frequency was 8 Hz, the new one is 15 Hz (wich is far better)!

You see, I am very satisfied with the new lights and I will get a PD30, making my P3D my backup - light! 

I also asked for a switch that allows momentary on, but somehow, this seems to be a little problematic! (I know, that there is a forward clicky module available, but it seems that it complicates the UI, so it is not the right thing for me)

Oh ... and I am also very happy, that they did *NOT* make a memory mode! That's one of the most terrible functions in a light (IMHO)! 

I will get my PD30 within the next month - I hope! Must recover from an injury at the ankle! Then I am making an order for myself and some of my partners! 

Bye, 


Stephan


----------



## liteglow (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Hi

I just ask a quick question about the fenix..

I did have my own P1D, I did buy it then becouse I think it was the brightest Fenix (at that time, and in that size) 
But sadly it`s gone\stolen  so i need to buy a new one !

I just wonder, should I buy the same ore is there some new models that is better? 

I wont much lumen, and less lifetime  

thanx for repy...


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



liteglow said:


> Hi
> 
> I just ask a quick question about the fenix..
> 
> ...



Get the P2D Q5 and L1D body combo package at LightHound. They also have L2D bodies. The original smooth bodies may not be available much longer. You can start all those models on turbo if you want. They will take most rechargeables, if you don't mind just having the Turbo level. One 14500 in the P1D is probably fine. Just don't put two 14500 in the L2D.


----------



## liteglow (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Thanx for the reply 

I also se the new TK10 with 225 lumen..
That must be the fenix with highest lumen output ?
what do you think of that.? 

I basicly want a killer flash-light with alot of lumen in a pocket size.
Just to promote how extremly good the output is on a fenix.

All my friends did like the fenix i had before.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I'd go with the TK11 because it has the option of running on a 18500. For a smaller flashlight with lots of output, I'd go with the P3D. It is smaller, and I think it weighs less than half the TK11.


----------



## liteglow (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Turbo-Mode on the TK11 is not strobe? 
But constant light ?


----------



## vitekboi (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

what does it mean when people refer to some lights as v2.0? like l2p and l2p v2.0? what are the differences between v1.0 and v2.0?


----------



## Federal LG (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Hi Stephan L.

I´m glad that Fenix listened to your suggestions! 

I really like my L2D light. I like 2xAA lights, and this new LD20 looks a improved version of the already good L2D. I´m curious about the new reflector. I would love if it has changed to have more throw.

I like the overall design too. Probably gonna get the new LD20 and a PD20 (1x CR123 are my passion too... )

Regards :wave:


----------



## TONY M (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



liteglow said:


> Turbo-Mode on the TK11 is not strobe?
> But constant light ?


 Hi liteglow, the Turbo mode on the TK11 is constant not a strobe. None of the Tactical Fenix models have a strobe mode.


----------



## liteglow (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Tony thanx for the answer 

I did order myself a TK11 ..


----------



## Stephan_L (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

HI everybody, 

just a short question: 

Have those lights been shiped yesterday?

I could find no announcement on the Fenix - Homepage! (www.fenixlight.com)
And IIRC, there were some problems in the past when Fenix did not send some flashlights to fenix-store. But there is no note on www.fenix-store.com or www.4sevens.com !!

I hope that there is no problem with the shipping because I wanted to order next weekend! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## dasBULK (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I must have missed this thread, sorry.

I ordered a PD20 a week or so ago. 

Just curious about the shipment aswell.


----------



## Jackyl (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Well there are 10 of them for sale on ebay, so evidently they are "out there". I returned my P3D to PTS to be swapped for a PD30, (the P3D wasn't functioning properly) so I hope they shipped. From 4sevens thread I couldn't tell if that meant they shipped from China or from the FenixStore.


----------



## f22shift (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

did somebody say ebay buy it now??


----------



## RichS (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I ordered a PD20 as well. Mary at 4sevens.com told me they got the lights in today and will be shipping my light out soon! :twothumbs


----------



## Federal LG (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

U-hull!! 

I´m waiting anxiously for a good review (with tons of pics), specially analizing the new reflector.

:twothumbs


----------



## MilitaryPower (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

What he said^^^. I want to read a review before I buy!

Quick question: Does the L2D CE (135 lumen) have ANY advantage over the LD20?


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I would hold off, I am pretty sure fenix is going to release a new line of LED, I could be wrong, but most of their prices have dropped significantly on sites.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

It needs more knurling, and a plastic twist lock case. Then again, I don't want to see perfection, because then I would have nothing left to look forward to.


----------



## RichS (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



RichS said:


> I ordered a PD20 as well. Mary at 4sevens.com told me they got the lights in today and will be shipping my light out soon! :twothumbs


Mary just responded back and said she was mistaken. She was thinking of the Nitecore D20 being in stock. :mecry:

She said they are anticipating the new Fenix shipment before the end of the week.


----------



## Ctrain (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I recieved a shipping email advice to say my PD20 and LD10 were shipped last thursday?


----------



## dasBULK (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I haven't gotten any email and I checked my account on Fenix-store and it says: 
09/23/2008 Incomplete 
09/23/2008 Processing 
09/23/2008 Back-order


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Ctrain said:


> I recieved a shipping email advice to say my PD20 and LD10 were shipped last thursday?





dasBULK said:


> I haven't gotten any email and I checked my account on Fenix-store and it says:
> 09/23/2008 Incomplete
> 09/23/2008 Processing
> 09/23/2008 Back-order


We have not gotten them in yet. Apparently they are with DHL but they have
a national holiday all this week on the other side of the globe so they are 
stuck with the shippers. Don't worry we'll start shipping them all out the day
they arrive.


----------



## dasBULK (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stephan_L (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

OK folks, 

I just did it! I ordered a PD30 just some minutes ago! Now I hope, DHL (as a company with reliable german roots ) will do their job and deliver the package soon to 4sevens, so he can send another package to me!!! 

Now it's time to look on the clock every 5 Minutes and wait ... wait ... and wait!!!! 

Hope to see the light soon in my hands!!!! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## ergotelis (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Any news about smooths reflectors?Thanks!


----------



## Stephan_L (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Just wanted you to know: 

The new models have reached Fenix-store and 4sevens has send them out yesterday! 

Thank you, 4Sevens!!!!! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## dasBULK (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Yep, got my shipping notice yesterday. 
My PD20 is on its way from Atlanta to me right now. I look to have it today or tomorrow.


----------



## bridgman (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

My PD20 arrived today. It's hard to believe I was the first to receive one of these new lights, but... :nana:

Camera is down so no beamshots, but initial comments :

- switch is nice; cutaway sides make it easier to work
- threads were very stiff at first (hardly got the battery in) but OK after a few twists
- textured reflector, nice beam, only wierd thing is greenish ring around center hotspot
- small enough that I can put flashlight in holster then drop both into side pocket
- low/medium/high brightness levels are good although I'm never quite sure what to do with medium 
- turbo doesn't seem that much brighter than high, despite rating 180 vs 94-ish
EDIT - outside in the dark there is a significant difference between High and Turbo, never mind
- strobe is fast enough to be really annoying and disorienting, unlike older lights (it's amazing what co-workers will volunteer for)

The manual warns that only tailcap threads are hard-anodized, not threads for head/bezel. I know threads for head wore & seemed damaged on my P1D-CE, might be same issue ? Fenix recommends lubing o-rings (and based on experience with P1D I would be tempted to lube the threads) but doesn't state what to use, any suggestions ?

It's really small, verging on being too small to hold and click, but the narrowed body between head and tailcap leave enough room for one finger to fall into that gap and stop the light from sliding. Knurling on the body might have been more useful than on the tailcap, hard to say.

After ordering the Fenix I discovered the new 1-cell 2-level Surefire lights and went through some serious second thoughts, but for a powerful and versatile EDC I think this will be good.

Anyways, I give it two thumbs up. Most of the little things that bugged me about the previous generation have been fixed, and nothing seems to have gotten worse. The beam is definitely nicer. 

I still wish someone would make a light with *my* EDC UI of choice :

- two levels, low and high 
- twisty tailcap, no clicky
- push button, light comes on low (momentary to find something I dropped)
- twist cap, light comes on low (hands free, working on something)
- push button when cap twisted, light comes on high (walking around in the dark, what was that noise ?)

If I wanted a tactical light, I would be *carrying* a tactical light


----------



## Jackyl (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I use silicone grease from the auto parts store on both o-rings and threads at both ends on all of my lights...just don't get carried away.


----------



## vitekboi (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

which model should I get for EDC, pd20 or ld10? for pd20 i would have to use nonrechargable batteries, and for ld10 I would use 2600 nimh batts. is there really much difference between the 2 other than the pd20 being 1/2 inch shorter with 60 more lumens?


----------



## bridgman (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

My first Fenix was an L1D-CE, predecessor to the LD10 I guess. I went with an AA light because I didn't want to have to keep feeding it primary cells. 

What I found was that I didn't actually *use* the light that much since my job these days is pushing paper, so I never ran the cells down and the cost of batteries would have been negligible. Even with Eneloops, I suspect that self-discharge was a bigger factor than using the light.

Having an EDC light was invaluable of course, but I used it for things like getting trapped in an elevator, car breaking down, coming home during a power failure etc. Things like that don't happen too often, and I mostly used it on Low where the battery lasts for a bazillion hours anyways. I liked having the ability to go to high or Turbo for warning oncoming vehicles, but that was only for a few seconds at a time as well. 

Bottom line -- depends on how much you are actually going to turn it on. If you don't expect to use it every day, I would probably go with the PD20. I found the slight size difference noticeable in an office environment.


----------



## Federal LG (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Oh man!

What about the new reflector ?

I mean... is there any difference between this new one and the L2D regular reflector ? Improved throw, perhaps ?

I´m anxiously waiting for a lot of pics of this new LD20...

Thanks!


----------



## bridgman (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Throw is probably a tiny bit less but IMO the beam is more useful overall. Sorry I can't do beamshots but I'll try to compare it to other lights :

- for reference, Streamlight Scorpion LED has a very small hotspot fading fairly quickly to a very uniform spill region, and Surefire incan has a somewhat larger hotspot fading less quickly to a less uniform spill region. My DeCree (single Cree plus optic) has a relatively large, sharp-edged hotspot surrounded by a relatively dim spill region

- LD20 has a larger hotspot than Streamlight or Surefire, more like DeCree, with a relatively fast fade to a fairly uniform spill region. Rings seem to be less pronounced than L1D-CE although going from memory. Texturing is very light (reflector looks slightly uneven, less than "wrinkled", maybe LOP or VLOP (again going from memory)


----------



## lumenlover2 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

ahhhhh ;( less throw ? I can`t believe it


----------



## Flic (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Got my PD20 as well. Thanks to Fenix Tactical for the excellent service and fast, safe shipping.

First impressions are that the light is simply a new interpretation of the P2D. It's different but no better and no worse. It is easier to grip and does not roll when placed on a smooth surface.

As for the beam, well it's almost exactly the same as on my P2D Q5. The hot spot is slightly more intense so it MAY throw a tiny bit better (have to wait until dark to truly judge). However the dreaded "Cree ring" has made a return appearance! My P2D Q5 has a nice beam that is "ring free". The PD20 has a noticeable ring in the beam. It's not terrible, but I am surprised to see it return. Compared to my P2D Rb100 the hotspot is much tighter and the sidespill less intense. Tint is also cooler. This will is a very nice EDC light, primarily for indoor duty. My Rebel will remain my light of preference for outdoor work.


----------



## Jackyl (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Just got my PD30. I have to say...looks awesome, but...

Right away I noticed the clicky retainer ring was very loose. I put a q-tip in there to clean up the treads and it was spinning VERY freely. Also, the emitter isn't 100% dead center like my P3D-Q5 was and the "gap" between emitter and reflector is wider. No wonder the Cree ring is back, but I haven't dropped the batteries in yet. As I feared, the candling ability has suffered a great deal with the new style tail cap. It rocks back and forth with ease. Overall the anodizing and laser work looks a lot better.

PS. The emitter board is blue now, forget what color it was before, and the emitter backing is silver...also don't remember what it was either, but seems like it was black???

I thought this would curb my desire to get another light right now, but I think it only made me want a Jet-III Military even more. A co-worker got a NiteCore NEX today that makes the Fenix look pretty cheap, but then again I didn't like the function at all.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 9, 2008)

*Holster Change*

Old Holster:






New:


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Reflector*

New on the left (looks deeper in person, picture angle is probably off), old on the right:






Reflector shape and workmanship results in a cleaner, stronger hotspot, while OP leads to less rings.






More Pictures:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209451


----------



## Jackyl (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

WTF!!! I'm having the exact same issue I had with the P3D-Q5 I replaced with this one. Low and medium work fine, but high is just a flickering medium and when you twist it to turbo, you can't even tell a change.

I cleaned the threads with alcohol to a shiny finish and tried 3 brand new sets of batteries...my P3D-CE never had these issues. There's no way I got 2 in a row...any ideas?

I switched it back and forth between turbo and regular mode probably 10 times and the action got REALLY crunchy, even after cleaning and using silicone grease. Took the head off and what do you know, actual chunks of Al. I'll clean it up, relube, and try again. I would understand if this were my first Fenix, but this is ridiculous. I wish I would have kept the CE. I take take a turbo shot straight in the eyes and it doesn't bother me that much...my co-worker's NDI and my old CE, as well as my new M60 will have me seeing spots for 5-10 minutes.

Update: Closer inspection reveals that "high" actually seems more dim than medium.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Mine switches between high and turbo without any friction. 

If you aren't getting turbo, your battery may be through half it's life.

My only issue is that the tailcap was put on awfully tight. At first, I thought it was fixed.


----------



## dasBULK (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Got mine today. Im happy with it, I'd have preferred the older holster but the new one is fine too. Like the back cap too, the larger OD keeps it from slipping out of a cigar grip. thats the problem I had with my buddies P2D. It was too slick. I like this one alot. The strobe my lord the strobe. Hurts my eyes.

Edit: Now that I look at the beam shot on my ceiling... I notice a dark half moon crescent around the hot spot... I don't like that.


----------



## Jackyl (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

E.P., did you get a PD30 or PD20? The head finally cleared up after multiple cleanings, but output seems consistent.

Again, I have tried now 4 sets of unused batteries. I have tested them at 3v with a volt meter.

I too prefer the old style holster, but I only use them when I pack the light for travel / camping.


----------



## Flic (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



EngrPaul said:


> Mine switches between high and turbo without any friction.
> 
> My only issue is that the tailcap was put on awfully tight. At first, I thought it was fixed.



Same here. That tailcap was TIGHT!! I'm also not a big fan of the "improved" holster. It may grow on me though.

Funny, I was thinking how when the P2D came out lots of CPFers were asking for a holster with a flap. Now the manufacturer has made the change we want the older model


----------



## youreacrab (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

observations compared to previous generation:

1) white wall hunters may be upset. hotspot is smaller and more intense but there is a dark halo around the hotspot. 

2) while moving between the modes there is more of a gradual ramping between brightness levels.

3) switch seems less sensitive to slight touches, so harder to accidentally switch modes

4) 9 lumen hotspot is still very bright


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30 and PD20.*

That big 'nut' around the middle isn't gonna go in and out of a holster too slick....

I'm kinda glad I have 'old' P1 and L1 bodies!

And now that it has a flap top holster it won't be as easy to get to either.

Sometimes a step forward is NOT a step forward!


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

For those of you who got your light, is this edge sharp on all models, or just the PD20?


----------



## Jackyl (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Took her outside to play for a while and the issue is a lot more apparent outdoors where throw is involved. I made a video for the dealer and plan on returning it tomorrow. If they'll refund my money I'm done with Fenix for now. Totally sucks, I was REALLY looking forward to this "new model".

I retested the batteries after playing around with it, mostly on high and turbo, and they only lost .08 - .1v


----------



## Jackyl (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

E.P., I wouldn't call it "sharp" but there's definately an edge there. Not enough for me to want to give up the anti-roll by any means.


----------



## dasBULK (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

whoops, double post.


----------



## dasBULK (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Mines not sharp.

Put a new battery in this morning and yep, its got a dark crescent around part of the hot spot and not the other half.
I look at the LED itself and it looks like the clear dome that covers the emitter is off center. 
Just took this with my phone. This isn't normal, is it? 
Or maybe Im just expecting too much? My Nitecore EX10 GDP is smooth as hell compared to this. Though not as tight.
Is this just the infamous Cree rings I hear so much about. This is my first Cree light btw. I only have these two lights





This is the my EX10 I made reference to.


----------



## Jackyl (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

No one else with a PD30? If so, are you not having issues with it?


----------



## npkeith (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I ordered a PD30 yesterday AM, and got a ship notice the same day. Coming first class mail Atlanta -> California, so I should have it Monday or Tuesday. Faults or no, I think it will be better than the $16 TaskForce ( its this one) I've been using for EDC. I'm a little miffed about the holster though. The new one is the same style as the one on my current light. I was expecting a flap-less one like the P3D. Oh well.
-Keith


----------



## rockz4532 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

:shakeheadafter seeing the (bad) reviews, i decided to order a P2dce Q5 from brightguy.com , being my first fenix


----------



## techwg (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Holster Change*



EngrPaul said:


> Old Holster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While this holster looks 300% better, it would be nice if the flap went all the way down, with a bit we can grab, so its easier to grab and flip it open. Still, its way more secure, and nice looking, its a much more professional holster.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Holster Change*

I use the old style every workday and like it WAY better than the flap top holster I was using!

I've never ever had the light come out of it without wanting it to.

I plan on getting at least one more "old" P2D Q5 because I have learned a very important lesson over my 48 years...

If you find something that works, buy at least two. Because by the time you need another it will have changed, been discontinued or otherwise "F"d up by then! And I consider the PD20 a step in the WRONG direction!


----------



## squaat (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Holster Change*

Ahh it's the same type of holster that the tk20 has.... Not sure if I like it. I think I much prefer the old style holster


----------



## Alloy Addict (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I'm glad to see a flap on the holsters. The open top type are fine if you are just walking around, but during cycling, running, off trail hiking etc. I don't feel they are secure enough. Clips are the same. Shoveled snow one evening last winter and found my Surefire E2e laying in a snow pile the next day. It had been clipped to my pants pocket under my parka. 

Nothing is 100% secure, but I would like to see a nylon sheath with a strong (lift-a-dot type or similar) metal snap, or would settle for a plastic buckle. I've found most plastic buckle sheaths to be awkward though.

I guess this is off topic, but since the sheath came with one of the new lights, I guess it isn't.


----------



## techwg (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Alloy Addict said:


> I'm glad to see a flap on the holsters. The open top type are fine if you are just walking around, but during cycling, running, off trail hiking etc. I don't feel they are secure enough. Clips are the same. Shoveled snow one evening last winter and found my Surefire E2e laying in a snow pile the next day. It had been clipped to my pants pocket under my parka.
> 
> Nothing is 100% secure, but I would like to see a nylon sheath with a strong (lift-a-dot type or similar) metal snap, or would settle for a plastic buckle. I've found most plastic buckle sheaths to be awkward though.
> 
> I guess this is off topic, but since the sheath came with one of the new lights, I guess it isn't.




I think this new style is way more secure. I refuse to use the holster which came with the original P range, its not secure enough, "Whoop" can be removed in a cold second and someone can run off with it, or just joke around and pull it out and play with it when you dont want them to. Then they have it and are all like "nah nah.. lets see whats so special about this that you carry a torch.." I dont want that, I need my light to be secure, i dont care if i am in the office, or in the home, it is ONLY acceptible when someone can not just quickly remove my light. They have to snap the velcro open, which i will hear and feel the tug on my belt, and i can instantly grasp for my holster before someone can work their way to grabbing the light. with the original one you have no control, Whoop... its missing.


----------



## Jackyl (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Were you picked on as a child?


----------



## techwg (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Jackyl said:


> Were you picked on as a child?



No, but unfortunatly i am on a business/admin course, with people who are imature, more than you can ever know. Also i have seen family members of the type who will grab and pass around, and not give you back, so security is my main concern. I do also ride the bus, so i dont want someone sneakily stealing my light beacuse its not held in by anything other than gravity.


----------



## Jackyl (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

I take it nobody got a PD30? If so, let us know if you're having issues with the high / turbo modes.


----------



## jager22 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Mine seems to be working sweetly.


----------



## Stephan_L (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Hi everybody, 

I am still waiting for my PD30. God, why does it take sooooooooo much time to ship from the US to Germany :mecry: 

When it arrives, I will write down some notes about it. 

Btw: I looked at youtube to see some comparison videos. But I could not find them. Maybe someone can make a little video and post it at youtube. I am mostly interested in a comparison of the strobe (old VS new). 


Thank you! 


Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Holster Change*



squaat said:


> Ahh it's the same type of holster that the tk20 has.... Not sure if I like it. I think I much prefer the old style holster


 
I have to agree. The open-top holster that came with my P3D is still going strong, and it has been nearly a year since I got it. 

Fenix took a step backwards with these "new & improved" holsters.


----------



## Jackyl (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Holster Change*

The old style holsters were much better, IMO.

A co-worker got a PD30 today and his works just fine...wish I was so lucky. How I ever ended up with two bad ones back to back I'll never know. I ended up ordering a Jet-III M which is bigger than I wanted.


----------



## dasBULK (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Holster Change*

The new holster wouldn't be nearly as bad if it had more on the sides. Like... Deeper.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

How well would the new lights work with the old holster? The new lights have an anti-roll ring, wouldn't that get snagged on the old holster?


----------



## Jackyl (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

The anti-roll isn't horribly aggressive...but who knows. Probably help to put it in clickie first though.


----------



## iocheretyanny (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Does any one hear buzzing on High level/SOS?


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

The reason the PD20 anti-roll works so well is that the light balances on the flat with battery installed. 

In another words, put the light on a flat surface, and both the head and tail are in the air.

I'm not sure if the other models balance this way, I only have the PD20.


----------



## youreacrab (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



iocheretyanny said:


> Does any one hear buzzing on High level/SOS?



ld10--im getting a buzzing on high only.
ld20--no buzzing


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



shakeylegs said:


> I'm a big fan of fenix lights and it's interesting to see these models evolve but I can't say it's enough to reel me in for a purchase. In fact, there is such a flood of similarly featured lights on the market that I'm just sitting back and watching - waiting for the next substantive technological evolution to occur.


 
+1 on that, after i decide which P7 light to get, i'm going to take a break and save the $$$ and if nothing new comes about when i have accumulated enough to get a HID, i'll get a HID!!!


----------



## techwg (Oct 15, 2008)

*Did i win the lottery? Lets find out...*

I have a PD20, and i love it so much... Its an awesome light. I have a question.. Did i luck out and get a fantastic tint which shows colour way better than the P3D Q5 ? Or is it by design that this light has a nice tint which really makes colours more rich than they usually are with a clinical ice white?

EDIT: This aparently has been moved from being my own thread, to being in here, thats why it is aparently in here, before i already made a post here


----------



## techwg (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

PD20 is perfect in every way for me. and i [L O V E] the new holster. Those old style ones to me are complete waste of my time. I like the new holster so much i would buy 3 as a backup, incase the minority who like unsecure holsters make fenix change their mind. At least give people a choice, i personally need my light to be secure in its holster. This is much better.


----------



## dasBULK (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



iocheretyanny said:


> Does any one hear buzzing on High level/SOS?


Not with my PD20


----------



## techwg (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

sometimes i hear a chirping sound on turbo, or on strobe with my PD20, what do you suppose that means? Its not loud, i have to listen close, and its not been there though since i have been playing with it more


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



techwg said:


> PD20 is perfect in every way for me. and i [L O V E] the new holster. Those old style ones to me are complete waste of my time. I like the new holster so much i would buy 3 as a backup, incase the minority who like unsecure holsters make fenix change their mind. At least give people a choice, i personally need my light to be secure in its holster. This is much better.


 
As mentioned earlier, I've had my P3D Q5 for nearly a year. I will admit that the open-top Fenix holster looks flimsy, but it is definitely not. It carries my P3D Q5 very securely.


----------



## techwg (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



Monocrom said:


> As mentioned earlier, I've had my P3D Q5 for nearly a year. I will admit that the open-top Fenix holster looks flimsy, but it is definitely not. It carries my P3D Q5 very securely.



So if i walk behind you, and i can see your holster, do you think i could not pull it from you within half a second? What keeps it from being just "pulled" out? For my requirements, a holster must be able to prevent or delay an attempt to remove it from me, but allow me fast enough access that i have it in my hand turned on within a couple seconds.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



techwg said:


> So if i walk behind you, and i can see your holster, do you think i could not pull it from you within half a second? What keeps it from being just "pulled" out? For my requirements, a holster must be able to prevent or delay an attempt to remove it from me, but allow me fast enough access that i have it in my hand turned on within a couple seconds.


 
Even nearly a year later, it does take a bit of effort to pull the light from the holster. I would have no problem at all if you _tried _to take it off of me..... I would have even less of a problem if you were a girl wearing a cute red dress while reaching towards my hip. :naughty:


----------



## techwg (Oct 15, 2008)

Well i take my carry method very seriously. If it can be taken easily, then i will not use it. It must be secure.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Oct 15, 2008)

Is it pickpockets you are concerned about?


----------



## techwg (Oct 15, 2008)

yes and no, just people who would try.. wether for a joke or seriously to steal


----------



## tobushomme (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi there,

got a PD20 yesterday - and love it!:naughty:

Heck, it looks great, feels great and I love the tint, which is not als white as the one of my good'ol P3D Q5. I also like the new beam. Ring is there - at one meter against a white wall. Since that's not what I need it for, I don't care.

Just orderd rechargebles (?sepelling?) from DX cause I think regulation of these P2D's-things is better with these. (wasn't there some runtime-plot indicating that?:thinking

Stobe is faster, hotspot tighter, has more grip - thats it!

Greetings

Tobus


----------



## tobushomme (Oct 15, 2008)

Forgot the holster. don't like it. normally I carry the light naked in my pocket. but if in a holster, I'll use the one of my P1, which is on my keys.


----------



## npkeith (Oct 15, 2008)

I have my PD30 now. So far, so good. I did have a brief moment of panic when it didn't work at first, but I checked connections, and the tail switch needed to be tightened up a little. Maybe a quarter turn with a pen. Other than that the light is great - way brighter than the TaskForce POS I used before. The strobe is .... interesting. 

Not wild about the holster - I would like to put the light in with the switch up, but it has a definite preference for switch down - it seems to snag going in and out with the switch up.
-Keith


----------



## Jackyl (Oct 15, 2008)

They're flashlights, not handguns for god's sake...


----------



## techwg (Oct 15, 2008)

Jackyl said:


> They're flashlights, not handguns for god's sake...



Yes, i realise that. Its simply a point of fact that i carry a light because i deem it a requirement for myself, and if someone removes it from me either from being an idiot and messing around, or being a thief.. I dont have money to go wasting if someone steals it, and i dont have time to be fighting with friends or family who are goofing off when i want it back. I would just rather keep it secure to begin with. Its my personal safety and security i am looking out for, and have a backup i can lend in the coat. I dont want to give anyone a chance of getting themselves into a situation where i cut myself off from them, just because they did something i think is stupid which causes me a problem of having no light handy, and having to deal with people about it.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Oct 15, 2008)

Techwg, check this out.



Art Vandelay said:


> Right here only $1.99.
> Yes, you can use it to clip any size Fenix to the top of your pants pocket.





Art Vandelay said:


> It works. Just try it. It is the most discreet clip ever. You can't see the flashlight at all when you use it. To put it on, just clip it to the top of your pants pocket. The spring in the clip keeps the clip secure. To remove it just squeeze and lift the clip in one motion. It is very secure. *If you try to pull the light out by just pulling on the flashlight the clip pulls up into the pocket like a hook and the flashlight is attached to your pocket even tighter.* The pivot attached to a small ring allows it to move with you, when walking or sitting down or doing anything else. You may even forget you have a flashlight clipped to your pants pocket, it's that comfortable. Just try it. You won't be sorry. You don't have to buy a clip. You got one for free when you bought your Fenix.






techwg said:


> Yes, i realise that. Its simply a point of fact that i carry a light because i deem it a requirement for myself, and if someone removes it from me either from being an idiot and messing around, or being a thief.. I dont have money to go wasting if someone steals it, and i dont have time to be fighting with friends or family who are goofing off when i want it back. I would just rather keep it secure to begin with. Its my personal safety and security i am looking out for, and have a backup i can lend in the coat. I dont want to give anyone a chance of getting themselves into a situation where i cut myself off from them, just because they did something i think is stupid which causes me a problem of having no light handy, and having to deal with people about it.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 15, 2008)

The niece of our secretary spends a few hours at our office each day.

I often fight with her (firery little red head) over my P2D. 

Doesn't bother me a bit.

Flap top holster just does NOT appeal to me.

Likewise the new protrusions on the bodies.

And a tighter spot would not help.

So I be happy as a pig in slop with my P2D and open top holster!


----------



## Stephan_L (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Fenix PD30*

Hi everybody, 

my Fenix PD30 arrived just yesterday :twothumbs! I was that happy, I drove to my departement to get some batteries and my P3D for a short comparison. 

And here it is: 

1rst look: 

When I took the the light out and hold it in my hand for the first time, I knew it would be love ! I liked the P3D I had before, but the new form - factor with the "anti-roll" design, the scaloped beezel and the new designed tailcap "feel" very good in my eyes and in my hand!

The body:
One of my main problems with the P3D was its slippery body. Fenix has worked on this problem with success. You have a much better grip on the PD30, compared to the P3D. This comes from the "anti-roll" design and from the new designed tailcap wich is slightly thicker than the battery-tube. And you get a very good feeling of the new knurling at the tailcap. 

The new designed tailcap is also a good improvement in my opinion. Without a lanyard it still can tailstand (if you attach the lanyard, you have to push it to the side - open spaced - and once again, the light makes a good tailstand). I do not think it is that much more instable than the P3D. 
And the new design gives you better access to the switch (that is important for people like me, who should think about using the lights with gloves on). The switch itself is good, I can't see or feel big improvement here (looks like it stands out a little more than the old P3D-switch). It is still secured from acidental activation by the surrounding tailcap - "bridges" (I don't know the correct term). 

The battery - tube looks exactly like the one of my P3D, the laser work (?) on both lights look good.

The new beezel with the "anti-roll" design is another great point for me. As I mentioned before, the hexagonal "anti-roll" design provides you a much better grip on the flashlight. Turning the beezel to change the modes works perfect from the first time on. And the scaloped beezel looks much nicer in my eyes than the old P3D style. It is also very nice to see, if the light is turned on when it stands beezel down on a table. 

To summarize: I like the new design of the PD30. The improvements they made (compared to the P3D) are all good for me without loosing the good aspects of the P3D (I liked this light and still think it is one of the better lights available on the market). 

So body is: :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


Handling / Operation: 
They kept on the good User Interface of the P3D and that is the one that came the closest to my perfect UI! I love Fenix for *NOT *adding a memory mode and for *NOT* making a concealed mode. The UI is simple and - in my opinion - almost perfect: 

Turning the beezel to select between general mode (beezel turned slightly off the body) and turbo mode (beezel turned close to the body). Turning on will always start with minimum brightness level (general mode) or maximum brightness level (turbo mode). Everything else is easy to reach with just a little touch of the finger. 

*Thank you Fenix for NOT changing anything about the UI!*

UI is: :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


Output / performance: 
After putting some batteries inside the PD30, I went to one of my rooms and made it dark. Then I turned on the P3D for getting a good feeling of how bright it is in all levels. And then I started the PD30. 

The first thing that came to my eyes was that the tint is more white-ish compared to the yellow-ish tint of my P3D Premiun RB100. But that is fine for me. 

Some told about others of the new lights, that there were "cree-rings" or "donut-holes" in the beam: I could not find such rings! When I was very close to a white wall I could see a slightly "not-that-bright" area around the hotspot, but it was still bright and I had to look very close to see it on a white wall. 

As I was used from the P3D, the beam was very nice to my eyes. A bright hotspot (slightly smaller than the hotspot of my P3D) and a huhge spill. That is exactly the kind of beam I would favour for my work as a law enforcement officer. 

The light levels do differ a little bit. The 9 lumens of the PD30 appear to be a little darker that 11 lumens of the P3D. Medium level of 70 lumens (PD30) is noticeably brighter than the 50 lumens of the P3D. High level is given with 117 lumens (PD30) against 112 lumens (P3D). I could not really see a differenz. The white light seems to be brighter or clearer, but that comes from the teint I think. 
On turbo-mode the PD30 comes with 220 lumens. And I could see the difference compared to the 200 lumens of the P3D Preium RB100. 
But what really kicked me off was the new strobe. I am one of those who think: If you know how to use the strobe correctly and what to expect and not to expect from a strobe, then it can be a very nice tactical tool. And this one definitly is: The light strobes with 15 Hz (flashes per second). And it really annoying the eyes and destroying the vision. My vision began to "flicker" just after about one second. And about two more seconds, I got a strange feeling in the head like I was about to loose balance. That was strange and great as well! 

After dusk I went out and had a talk to one of my neighbours who is about to becom a member of the German border control. I told him about the light and we played around a little bit. Both lights are perfect for searching in rooms. And they provide far enough throw for urban surrounding. I feel the PD30 having a little more throw than the P3D. As there were no other objects we enlightened some houses that are build right now on a street parallel to ours. The houses are about 20 meters away and we could see everything. So the throw is far enough for me! 

output and performance is: :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

After all, what could I say? I do not think I will need a light for quite some time now. I am very satisfied with the PD30 because most of the aspects, I wrote to Fenix after getting my P3D were picked up and made it into the new PD30. 

What aspects do I miss: still no momentary on :thumbsdow and the body I would prefere even more would be the body of the TK10/11 :shrug:.

I love my new PD30 and I would recommend it to everyone looking for a bright but small light. 

Stephan
P.S.: If there is need I would try to make some photos the next days. But my camera is not the best, so please be patient with me!

P.P.S.: About the holster: 
I like the new holster. I had no problem with the old one because my P3D fitted perfectly and secure, but the new one provides even more security and the light fits perfect: put inside beezel down (the way I will carry the light), you can see the hexagonal "anti-roll" design, while beezel up, it fits that perfect it's hard to put it in the holster that way with the lanyard attached.


----------



## techwg (Oct 18, 2008)

Art Vandelay said:


> Techwg, check this out.



Yes very nice, but i dont like having big lights dangling off a keychain, or belt loop. I already get my balls busted enough beacuse of my keys and E01 being on my keychain.. In more ways than one...


----------



## Art Vandelay (Oct 18, 2008)

techwg said:


> Yes very nice, but i dont like having big lights dangling off a keychain, or belt loop. I already get my balls busted enough beacuse of my keys and E01 being on my keychain.. In more ways than one...


What I meant was, put the light inside your front pants pocket, and put the clip on the top edge of your pants pocket. This will keep the flashlight away from your keys and change in the bottom of your pocket. 

Here is a post from HoopleHead. It has a great photo showing how low profile this method is.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2483552&postcount=15


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice review Stephan!

Look forward to hearing more about the differences between the new and old models. :huh:


----------



## CRISP06 (Oct 20, 2008)

I just got my new PD30, in the mail today. 
(I'm new to this forum)... I've been in law enforcement for about 8 years and have mainly used the normal 3 cell Maglights , the recharge Maglights, and a few years ago I bought my self one of those Blackbear 951 Lummens Maglight torches. Whilst the 951 Lummen Maglight is a powerfull torch and all, recharging is a dog, run time was poor and batteries drained after 48 hours of no use. After only a day with this PD30 I have to say its going to be on my hip both on and off duty. As a tactical light it is brilliant, the brightness is fantastic, the strobe is spot on for tactical applications, the size of the light held in your hand can easily be used to block any persons attempting to punch at you (punching that bezel will hurt) and the low medium and high settings are also excellent, and great to have as options for difference uses. The light in total looks great aswell. I can not fault the light in any respect.

The pouch suits my needs 100% and the flap down design is actually preferred for my utility belt.

Where the light also has a great practical solution is with its use with my firearm (Glock), far more practicable than any torch I've used before. 

The torch I guess suits many purposes, where some may not desire or use a strobe light for instance whilst others careless about the SOS function, for my work use it is spot on in every respect! And will be recommending them to colleagues.

This is the first fenix I have owned so can not compare to the old model. That strobe is sweet.:twothumbs http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/images/smilies/happy14.gif


----------



## Jackyl (Oct 20, 2008)

Is anyone running theirs on Battery Station batteries? Can anyone tell me approx. what voltage the "high" mode begins to flicker? I really want another PD30, but if they won't work with B.S. primaries, then I'll have to find an alternative.


----------



## IcantC (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice to see some reviews, so it appears the strobe is disorienting eh?




Jackyl said:


> They're flashlights, not handguns for god's sake...


 

Imagine level 3 holsters for flashlights :laughing:


----------



## Stephan_L (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi everybody, 

some days are gone, but I just could not make usefull photographs of outside beamshots. I think my low quality camera is just to old. (But now I have a good reason to tell my wife to get a new one)

I am still impressed of the PD30. I really love this light and I am looking forward to use it "on duty". Halloween will be my next night shift! 

@crisp06

I am a LEO as well. And I also think the beam of the PD30 (as the beam of the P3D as well) is very good for law enforcement! You have a sharp hotspot to concentrate on, but yet enough spill to see what's going on around! And it has enough throw for most of the tactical situations, where you need a light. (One of the situations where those lights would come to their ends is a searching mission in far outer territory. That's a mission for a HID-light). 

@Jackyl:

No, actually I am running it on Duracell - Batteries, which were as BackUpBatteries in my Uniform - jacket. And later I will run them on SureFire - Primaries. I have a good and inexpencive source for them! 

@ IcantC: 

A level3 holster for a flashlight? Let me think . . . OK: 
Operation for the level 3 flashlight duty holster: 
1. Open the thum-break closure. 
2. rotate the flashlight counterclockwise to release the inside security-bolt. 
3. Pull the light towards your body to release draw-restistance.
4. Pull the light vertical upward to take it out of the holster. 

Great! .... 

Oh, and yes, as I mentioned above: I feel the strobe at 15 Hz to be more discomfortable to me (see my last post / review). 


Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 21, 2008)

I like my Fenix L1D. And even more I like my TK10. 
The biggest disadvantage with the L1D is the slipperiness, the TK10 is much better in this respect.
The new models looks great, I like the design, and they have according to some opinions superior handlings in comparison to their predecessors. But there are some things I am not satisfied with.

1: More of the body should be knurled, also the head.
2: I would like to have a momentary tactical function.

Otherwise they really seem to be great lights. Because I have the TK10 I am not interested in the PD30, but more in the PD20 and LD10 or 20.

Regards, Patric


----------



## popcornpicker (Oct 27, 2008)

Great thread, I just wish it was easier to find. If you were to edit out all of the posts (like this one) that aren't relevant, it would make a good sticky. It answers a lot of questions that seem to be asked on a daily basis.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm thinking I have to get another P2D Q5 before they've gone the way of the goony bird!


----------



## Xyrium (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix PD30*



Stephan_L said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> my Fenix PD30 arrived just yesterday :twothumbs! I was that happy, I drove to my departement to get some batteries and my P3D for a short comparison.
> 
> ...


----------



## kts (Nov 26, 2008)

How do you like the new tailcap?..it looks like it could bent/break if it took a fall on concrete, the old design seems better to me...

For pocket carry I also see a problem with the new bezel, antiroll and tailcap, ripped pockets :shakehead


----------



## Snipe315 (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm not sure I'll like this new holster with a flap.

I've had my Fenix L1D for over half a year now and I love the holster.

I'm not Batman so anything I have on my belt is always hidden under a shirt or jacket. Since I EDC a Leatherman Charge Ti, my Fenix L1D, and my cellphone, having it on my belt is just perfect (it fits between my Leatherman & cellphone).

:naughty:

I like the older Fenix holsters some much that I even carry my Surefire E2DL (with Z61 tailcap) in the one that came with my P3D.



BTW, I've read several comments that people worry about someone else taking their light out of the holster.

WTH?!?

Is everyone walking around like Batman with stuff hanging off a belt for all the world to see??? The stuff on my belt is ALWAYS covered by a shirt, t-shirt, or jacket unless I'm accessing something. I'm not worried in the least about anyone taking my light with or without me noticing.

Of course, I'm also a former Marine who is 6'1", 220 lbs, big, bald, black with a beard and from NYC. I don't get picked on or pick pocketed.

:nana:


----------



## Stephan_L (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey everybody, 

I am sorry, but, no beamshots yet! My camera is just not good enough for such things. But I am looking for a new one, maybe then I will get some beamshots! 

One asked about the new tailcap: 
I really like it! One of the bad points about my P3D was, that it was hard to operate the switch with gloves on. Now, on my PD30 with the new tailcap, there is no problem with gloves anymore! The switch is reached much better but still secured from accidental activasion! 

I really like the PD30 and by the time, at least some of my partners think about investing some money in a Fenix - flashlight! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 27, 2008)

Snipe315 said:


> I'm not sure I'll like this new holster with a flap.
> 
> I've had my Fenix L1D for over half a year now and I love the holster.
> 
> ...


I like the old style holster better too and was pretty surprised when they came out with the new one; 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' applies pretty well here. 

We're also in agreeance that if they don't see it, they don't have a target to go after, but also not having the appearance of being a benign target goes a long way to keeping the pilferers away.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 27, 2008)

I carry my P2D in the original holster just in front of my cellphone that is also in an open top holster.

Unless it's under about 55 degrees I only have a tucked in work shirt.

My little cousins fool with my light from time to time but no larger human dares!

I am contemplating the most efficient way to get an extra old style holster or three.....


----------



## sclemin1 (Dec 22, 2008)

My thanks to the LEO's that reviewed the PD30.
I find their descriptions perfect.
The improvements from the P3D might not be enough to upgrade to the PD30 for some.
(IMHO, it's a better light than the P3D)


----------



## CEBEP (Jan 30, 2009)

Greetings to all, this is my first post in the forum 

I have already ordered the SF E2DL which is about to arrive while I started checking the Fenix lights.

I want to have a single cell light small enough yet with powerful beam and a wight plastic diffuser. My choice is Fenix PD20 or LD10. I am not interested in double cell PD30 and LD20 as I already have SF E2DL coming up.


So be able to choose between PD20 and LD10 I really need your help.
Unfortunately I could not find test/shots of beams for PD20 and LD10.

LD10 Cons: Usage of AA battery = cheaper energy solution, available everywhere.

PD20 Cons: more lumens = brighter light. 

Any and all suggestions are welcome.
Would greatly appreciate PD20 vs LD10 shots if available.

Last but not least, is there a way to find a diffuser for SE E2DL similar to wight plastic diffusor of Fenix? SE offers diffusers but those are different.

I checked the bezel diameter of SE E2DL which is 1" and does not match either L/D series or TK series of Fenix. Any suggestions on this one?

Thanks


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 30, 2009)

My P2D came as a 4in1 pack with a 1x123 and 1xAA bodies.

It just never seemed as good with the 1AA.

I've since gotten a 2xAA body for it.

I have no way to do head to head comparison but even 2xAA MimH don't SEEM to be able to run it as bright in turbo.

Therefor I recommend the PD20 (or actually the P2D).


----------



## chibato (Jan 30, 2009)

CEBEP said:


> LD10 Cons: Usage of AA battery = cheaper energy solution, available everywhere.
> 
> PD20 Cons: more lumens = brighter light.


 
Welcome to CPF CEBEP:wave:.

I think you meant pros not cons, right?

My first Fenix was a P2D Rebel 100, and I still love it. However, I have an LD10(actually the head is a LD20 but I am using a spare 1xaa stock body) and surprisingly, side by side the P2D R100 doesn't seem that much brighter to the naked eye (note: I was using E2 Lithiums, which might have given it a bit of an advantage). Aslo, I realize one is a cree and one is a rebel, but I tried the P2D body with the LD10 head, effectively making it a PD20, and although I couldn't compare them side by side there didnt seem to be that much difference. The PD20 is a bit shorter, which I think is an advantage, but if you don't have another good 1XAA I vote for the L1D. I think you will really like either one. And if you decide later, you can always buy whichever spare body (1Xaa or 1x123) you didn't buy this time.:thumbsup:


----------



## CEBEP (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks indeed guys. Truly valuable feedback. In my understanding PD20 and LD10 are equal except for the bodies?

Ability to buy spear 1xAA body for PD20 is grate indeed!

But what i did not find in the net is the comparison shots between SF E2DL and PD20 or at least PD30. Any idea where ti dig?

*chibato* thanks for correction


----------



## CdBoy (Jan 31, 2009)

Oddjob said:


> Just saw PD30 and PD20 on 4sevens site. I haven't seen any talk of these. I like the tailcap design. What does "humanized design" mean?:thinking:


 
Great flashlights! got LD20 and PD30 as a new years gift for myself! NO REGRETS!


----------



## CdBoy (Feb 2, 2009)

Oddjob said:


> Just saw PD30 and PD20 on 4sevens site. I haven't seen any talk of these. I like the tailcap design. What does "humanized design" mean?:thinking:


 
got the LD20 from my local trusted supplier! i am very happy with it in terms of build/design/LED brightness and above all Bang for my Buck!


----------



## techwg (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



rockz4532 said:


> :shakeheadafter seeing the (bad) reviews, i decided to order a P2dce Q5 from brightguy.com , being my first fenix



bad reviews of what?


----------



## ljykos (Feb 18, 2009)

Howdy,

First time posting, long time observer. Purchased a PD30 from FenixTactical.com (here in Canada) eventually got here after quite a wait. First impression having never owned a fenix was how small it was, I expected something bigger. Craftsmanship appears to be excellent, and design is pleasing. 

Now, this may be an amateur question/problem but how do I switch between modes, I have tried turning the bezel (I assume that is the only part of the light that will turn aside from the tail end) in very small increments but have only been able to access what I assume are Turbo/Strobe. Is there something I am doing wrong, I think it is rather useless if I am stuck in just Turbo all the time, and I also read that it can damage the flashlight if turbo is not used sparingly. 

Thanking all responders in advance. 

J.R Woods


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 19, 2009)

Once you have clicked the light on, with the head loosened a bit the first thing you get is low. A light bump of the switch changes to medium. Another bump to high.

With the head tight switch on to turbo. Bump to strobe.

If yours doesn't work this way you must have gotten a lemon.

Edit: When the light is on in turbo if you loosen the head a bit it goes to low.


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 23, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> ...I am contemplating the most efficient way to get an extra old style holster or three.....


 
Any luck with that?

Brightnorm


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 23, 2009)

Haven't really thought about it anymore Norm.

My original is holding up well enough.


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 2, 2009)

OK, thanks

BN


----------



## KITP1JG0 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



vincebdx said:


> No compatible with 18650 :mecry:
> No R2 :mecry:
> No cree xp-e without black donut :mecry:
> 
> Only new design and a low, very low :shakehead


 
PD30 has an new upgrade of XP-G LED (R4). Turbo is 265 Lumens.


----------



## MagusG (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*



KITP1JG0 said:


> PD30 has an new upgrade of XP-G LED (R4). Turbo is 265 Lumens.



Anyone know when this might be available?


----------



## Flic (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: New Fenix models PD30, PD20, LD10 (thx devine) and LD20 (thx Marduke)*

Expected to ship Dec 9th from Battery Junction. I expect other sellers to have these (PD30 R4) up on their sites very soon.


----------



## gopajti (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## AeroNautiCal (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi,

I just saw this PD30 R4 model listing today, and whilst I'm very happy with my P3D Q5, the extra brightness, knurling, pocket clip and switch access are worth having.

I get the impression that this is a limited edition model, which seems odd if the enhancements are as good as they seem.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SuperTrouper (Dec 16, 2009)

The R4 does seem to have great specs, but I also got the impression that it's a special limited edition run. Maybe they think they'll have limited interest as some consider it only a minor upgrade over the last generation so they're only doing a relatively small run of these lights initially to see how they sell.

If they sell well I can't imagine they wouldn't go into a full production run of these lights.

Another alternative is that they're a limited run because they'll be changing to the R5 emitter soon.


----------



## daf3m (Apr 23, 2010)

I think this is the most appropriate thread to ask..

I have a PD20 Q5 (180 lumens) and i am thinking of buying an LD10 R4 (http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=65) in order to switch heads and achieve 205 lumens like the LD20 R4 (http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=66)
and of course have an AA reserve producing 120 lumens(Q5 head).

what do you think?Is it possible for both head and circuit/LED - has anyone allready tested?


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm not 100% on the R4 version of the LD10 but I don't think the heads are the same size and or threading so I imagine this won't work.

I have a PD20 Q5 and the LD10 Q5 and I don't think I can swap the heads on these two.


----------



## daf3m (Apr 23, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> I have a PD20 Q5 and the LD10 Q5 and I don't think I can swap the heads on these two.


 
Please have a look at this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/227801


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 23, 2010)

I've got something to try out when I get home from work!

Edit: Although the PD20 does just about go onto my LD10, it doesn't seem to screw down fully to the point of sealing. The light does turn on though.

The LD10 head does not want to go onto my PD20 with a battery in it though.


----------



## daf3m (Apr 23, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> Although the PD20 does just about go onto my LD10, it doesn't seem to screw down fully to the point of sealing. The light does turn on though.
> 
> The LD10 head does not want to go onto my PD20 with a battery in it though.


 
Thank you very much for the feedback. I wonder why this happens..Anyway ..


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 23, 2010)

daf3m said:


> Thank you very much for the feedback. I wonder why this happens..Anyway ..



The PD20 seems to have a longer threaded area before you reach the contacts than the LD10. Other than that they seem to be compatible.


----------



## daf3m (Apr 23, 2010)

I feel so obligated..On the other hand i wonder why in the other thread isn't clearly mentioned .Further more, at the website of the shop where you can buy a spare fenix body!


----------



## shark_za (Apr 24, 2010)

Everyone interested in doing this should be aware that Fenix changed the threads on the newer models. 
The R4 equipped models along with some of the newest of the Q5's use square threads. 
If you Fenix has a clip its a new model and needs a new model spare body. 
I have not seen any of those on sale. 

I use my LD10 with an older L2D body and am very happy with it.


----------



## daf3m (Apr 24, 2010)

Are thread different on both sides of the body tube?If not ,then threads are trapezoid as you can see here (LD10 R4) and the older LD10 Q5 here.
My PD20 Q5 hasn't body-clip,and as far as i can tell it also has trapezoid thread.


----------



## kwalker (Apr 25, 2010)

You guys are running 14500s safely in you LD10s? No long term effects?


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 10, 2014)

Has anybody ever tried to lego an LD12 or LD22 forward clicky tailcap on a PD30? I'm wondering if it works!

Thanks in advance.


----------

